# Official Raw Discussion Thread 9/12



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Last RAW before NoC. Its been a long time since SS and WWE has built.... one match. No real expectations for tonight but hopefully its good.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Taken from Wrestlezone. 



> Tonight, WWE is broadcasting this week's edition of Raw from The Scotiabank Place in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. There have been no matches advertised for the show. The arena website is listing the following Smackdown stars to appear on the SuperShow tonight:
> 
> Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Mark Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, and Wade Barrett.


Randy Orton and Mark Henry will get involved somehow with Rhodes possibly in a match with Orton. Sheamus, Christian and Wade Barrett will be intertwined but what about Sin HuniCara? Promo backstage and abuses Bryan yet again? :lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

God, please not another Punk/HHH/Nash promo.

THEY ARE TALKING TOO MUCH!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If Barrett and Christian are really going to be there, now is the perfect time to get a stable of McIntyre/Christian/Barrett/throw in random 4th heel going. Have them try to take out Sheamus/Cena.


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

WElCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sin Cara, ey?


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

SuperCena wins at the end of the show.

Bret hart's bullshit. 

Orton vs a jobber.

Mark henry , Sheamus , christian in a random tag match. courtesy of teddy long.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a feeling we'll get some Johnny Laurenitis promos.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Hopefully it's a good show coming off last week's fun RAW. Want to see more of the Punk/HHH, Ziggler/Swagger, and Air Boom developments. Cena is slowly killing my interest in his feud with Del Rio.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Last RAW before NoC. Its been a long time since SS and WWE has built.... one match. No real expectations for tonight but hopefully its good.


Yep cos they haven't built the US, Diva and Tag champs up at all...


----------



## a3815988 (Sep 12, 2011)

Winning™;10302385 said:


> Hopefully it's a good show coming off last week's fun RAW. Want to see more of the Punk/HHH, Ziggler/Swagger, and Air Boom developments.


Following last night's SmackDown live event in Moncton, New Brunswick, Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Mark Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett were told to head to tonight's Raw SuperShow in Ottawa, Ontario.

enjoy


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena/Punk/Bret vs. Del Rio/Truth/Miz please.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> Cena/Punk/Bret vs. Del Rio/Truth/Miz please.


Really? =/ 


Hopefully bret won't be on the show tonight


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

a3815988 said:


> Following last night's SmackDown live event in Moncton, New Brunswick, Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Mark Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett were told to head to tonight's Raw SuperShow in Ottawa, Ontario.
> 
> enjoy


Good. They should be there every week.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

a3815988 said:


> Following last night's SmackDown live event in Moncton, New Brunswick, Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Mark Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett were told to head to tonight's Raw SuperShow in Ottawa, Ontario.
> 
> enjoy


Randy and Cena Vs Del Rio and Mark Henry


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

God, I really do see a Cena/Bret v. Del Rio/Ricardo match as the main event. Fuck! Ricardo better go over. Bret talks about screwjobs? Heh, Ricardo is the definition of a screwjob.

BA DA BUM!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> God, I really do see a Cena/Bret v. Del Rio/Ricardo match as the main event. Fuck! Ricardo better go over. Bret talks about screwjobs? Heh, Ricardo is the definition of a screwjob.
> 
> BA DA BUM!


:lmao

I'm really digging the swagger/ziggler feud, hopefully they keep it up this week along with some nash/johnny ace developments.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope it's good. Need a good show to sell NOC to me.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Will watch tomorrow. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

i think its going to be a decent show


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Really? =/
> 
> 
> Hopefully bret won't be on the show tonight


I thought the match involving Cena/Bret/Punk/Truth was really entertaining the other month.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

How long till raw starts


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im so bored, i wish it was on nowwwww!


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Bret Hart to open the show, gets interrupted by Mark Henry, who's about to fuck him up before Orton comes down for the save. Henry fights them both off, goes back after Hart, Cena runs down, AA's him. Cue Del Rio. Cue Teddy Long? Cue Bret special guest referee?

Who _doesn't_ see this happening.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Sin Cara vs Tyson kidd.*
Shouldbe a good one.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> How long till raw starts


3 days.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Would like to see a Kingston/Bourne and Miz/Truth segment to put over the titles and their match at NOC. Don't get to see those in Tag Team situations that much anymore.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

METTY said:


> 3 days.


Wtf why ? it's tuesday here so that means it should be monday their....... if this has anything to do with 9/11 like i suspect thats onestly retarded simply because their've had the meomorial allready and they played the womens final of the us open on 9/11 so wtf 

if it's not 9/11 why are they putting it on thursday/friday ?


it usually is on today right....... i'm not high am i ?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Goldberg=G.O.A.T said:


> SuperCena wins at the end of the show.
> 
> Bret hart's bullshit.
> 
> ...


dude put a spoiler tag some of us haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Cole Phelps said:


> Wtf why ? it's tuesday here so that means it should be monday their....... if this has anything to do with 9/11 like i suspect thats onestly retarded simply because their've had the meomorial allready and they played the womens final of the us open on 9/11 so wtf
> 
> if it's not 9/11 why are they putting it on thursday/friday ?
> 
> ...


i think he was just being funny..


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> i think he was just being funny..


i hope so, 
i got out of bed at 9am for raw if i knew it wasn't on i'd still be asleep. 

so thats leads to me asking yet again whens raw start im in australia guys


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> *Sin Cara vs Tyson kidd.*
> Shouldbe a good one.


Could swear I saw that last week.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cole Phelps said:


> i hope so,
> i got out of bed at 9am for raw if i knew it wasn't on i'd still be asleep.
> 
> so thats leads to me asking yet again whens raw start im in australia guys





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


1 hour. It really isn't that hard to find out.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

one moar hour


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> one moar hour


indeed...whadoidonow?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

nonamebadger said:


> indeed...whadoidonow?


get high brotha


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

ßen said:


> 1 hour. It really isn't that hard to find out.


thanks man now i need to do something else for an hour ill probably get breakfast and have some bongs with a cup of tea then i'll have a wank that should take up atleast 30 mins and i'll be relaxed aswell so maybe waiting an hour isn't such a bad thing you know


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

a3815988 said:


> Following last night's SmackDown live event in Moncton, New Brunswick, Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Mark Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett were told to head to tonight's Raw SuperShow in Ottawa, Ontario.


Thats pretty much all of Smackdown's top guys except for D-Bry.

He's Mr Money in the Bank FFS he should be on the show.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Mick Foley to be on RAW tonight?

Per Foley's Twitter account...

twitter.com/RealMickFoley

"I would like to announce that i have a MINOR announcement tonight at 9:10pm...so minor I shouldn't even mention it! (Wink)

Foley to disrupt HHH/Punk opening segment at 9:10 to announce he is the RAW GM?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

METTY said:


> Mick Foley to be on RAW tonight?
> 
> Per Foley's Twitter account...
> 
> ...


Eh......... Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Expect a legendary Raw tonight. Mick Foley, Bret Hart, Trish, And Edge is expected to return tonight. But i do see a Tag team match with Cena and Orton Vs Del Rio And Mark Henry, so borrrrriiiiing.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Foley?HOLY SHI-


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

FUCK OFF FOLEY THIS ISN'T TNA FUCKING HELL 

why do i allways have to watch these bums nash was ok but foley get the fuck out of here i have nothing against foley i just find him boring i haven't seen much of nash thats why i gove him a pass 

bring back someone good for a change i don't know who all the guys i like are either dead or done with wwe but still these washed up bums where on tna for a reason their old and they fucking suck


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

does anyone seriously like that fat fuck his boring

id rather drug addict jeff come back drunk and shoot on punk in the ring saying he made punk then see foley for the millionth time


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cole Phelps said:


> FUCK OFF FOLEY THIS ISN'T TNA FUCKING HELL
> 
> why do i allways have to watch these bums nash was ok but foley get the fuck out of here i have nothing against foley i just find him boring i haven't seen much of nash thats why i gove him a pass
> 
> bring back someone good for a change i don't know who all the guys i like are either dead or done with wwe but still these washed up bums where on tna for a reason their old and they fucking suck


Foley is so much fucking better than Nash. At least it won't make me cringe watching him cut a promo.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> does anyone seriously like that fat fuck his boring


I love foley to death but I can bring my self to see anything he has done post 2006.
Retire already for fucks sake

(will mark if he shows up)


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

25 more minutes.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

ßen said:


> Foley is so much fucking better than Nash. At least it won't make me cringe watching him cut a promo.


But like i said i've haven't seen nash a million times. foley brings nothing boring mic work BORING ring work average boring look i'm sorry but the only thing i want to see is foley vs bryan in a ''who can be more bland'' match THAT would be entertaining to me


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I love foley to death but I can bring my self to see anything he has done post 2006.
> Retire already for fucks sake
> 
> (will mark if he shows up)


lol how many time has he retired by now ??


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cole Phelps said:


> But like i said i've haven't seen nash a million times. foley brings nothing boring mic work BORING ring work average boring look i'm sorry but the only thing i want to see is foley vs bryan in a ''who can be more bland'' match THAT would be entertaining to me


Go back to smoking those bongs. 

That you've never smoked.

Ever.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

ßen said:


> Go back to smoking those bongs.
> 
> That you've never smoked.
> 
> Ever.



i do smoke weed but i doesn't help you'd need LSD to make him seem interesting and even then you'd be more interested in his shirt then him lol wouldn't you prefer this instead ?

punks cutting a promo and jeff hardy interupted him and came down to the ring fuck that would be epic punk would know he's fucked i love that it so much


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> would you guys mark if punk was cutting a promo and jeff hardy interupted him and came down to the ring fuck that would be epic punk would know he's fucked i love that it so much


That would be kinda hard, considering Jeff is under contract with another company.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> would you guys mark if punk was cutting a promo and jeff hardy interupted him and came down to the ring fuck that would be epic punk would know he's fucked i love that it so much



only if Matt waddled after him


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey everybody, Excited for RAW Tonight. Im hoping the crowd is hot tonight.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

METTY said:


> That would be kinda hard, considering Jeff is under contract with another company.


who cares? they got foley and nash now they want jeff shouldn't be to hard to get him trade him for bryan two birds one stone i'd be a happy man hell throw kofi in the deal too lol


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

Foley > Bret.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Foley Foley Foley


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> who cares? they got foley and nash now they want jeff shouldn't be to hard to get him trade him for bryan two birds one stone i'd be a happy man hell throw kofi in the deal too lol


Trade? 

fpalm

The WWE and TNA are professional sports teams now?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off Brett Hart you fucking fgt


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Goldberg=G.O.A.T said:


> Foley > Bret.


Really ? i allways enjoy seeing bret hart
foley is bland and boring infact the reason they called randy orton blandy borton was because he was fueding with foley and people didn't reailse how bad foley sucks so they blamed it on orton true story


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

I see we got quite a lot of trolls in this thread, I know for a fact CM Punk is on steroids because I study in bodybuilding. Plus this raw looks good.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

METTY said:


> Trade?
> 
> fpalm
> 
> The WWE and TNA are professional sports teams now?


Ignore him. He's like a weird non-trolling troll.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> Reall i allways enjoy seeing bret hart foley is bland and boring infact the reason they called randy orton blandy borton was because he was fueding with foley and people didn't reailse how bad foley sucks true story


Foley is a god. I'll see you in hell, my good sir.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i love these ppl who think they are owed something cuz they are such a big fan,
or feel personally angry when they see foley or bret,

these guys can do what they want and why they want - they have carte blanche cuz
what they have done for the business in their age AND still wanna do for the business in this age,

get off ur high horses and ur little smarky soap boxes and watch raw and stop crying.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

DragonFighterFight said:


> I see we got quite a lot of trolls in this thread, I know for a fact CM Punk is on steroids because I study in bodybuilding. Plus this raw looks good.


LOL! You're an idiot


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> i love these ppl who think they are owed something cuz they are such a big fan,
> or feel personally angry when they see foley or bret,
> 
> these guys can do what they want and why they want - they have carte blanche cuz
> ...


If this post was a big breasted women, i would make sweet love to her all night.

too much?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we gooooo, Spanish Raw just started!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate that feeling of wanting to kill myself every week 5 minutes before RAW just because of NCIS!
I HATE YOU NCIS!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wrestling has become a bit of a chore to watch now that school has started. Plus, I'm working, I'm on the v-ball, football, and rugby team, and I actually want to do good since this is grad year for me. 

I'm actually considering leaving it, and then coming back around SSeries time or so.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> i love these ppl who think they are owed something cuz they are such a big fan,
> or feel personally angry when they see foley or bret,
> 
> these guys can do what they want and why they want - they have carte blanche cuz
> ...


your right bro it's just....... i want someone COOL to return not someone old and washed up their must be someone who hasn't come back in age's that would be cool to see again


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Let's go!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Whooooo! Here we go!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, LET'S GET IT!!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's showtime


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> i love these ppl who think they are owed something cuz they are such a big fan,
> or feel personally angry when they see foley or bret,
> 
> these guys can do what they want and why they want - they have carte blanche cuz
> ...


 its not what they want. its what we want!!

We , regular RAW viewers, have a right to complain if we dont like some washed up peice of shit like bret returning to the ring.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> your right bro it's just....... i want someone COOL to return not someone old and washed up their must be someone who hasn't come back in age's that would be cool to see


Wrestling takes a major toll on your body bro. Everyone who is done with their careers (AKA in their 40-60s) looks washed up.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Great...shit rio to open.......fpalm.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

suck on that!.. haters!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cole Phelps said:


> your right bro it's just....... i want someone COOL to return not someone old and washed up their must be someone who hasn't come back in age's that would be cool to see again


Well if you can't think of the person then why are you complaining?

Straight to Del Rio...already in the ring? Okay.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ALBERTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What, no Ricardo intro? Boo.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

El campeon!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually looks like a full house tonight.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Wrestling has become a bit of a chore to watch now that school has started. Plus, I'm working, I'm on the v-ball, football, and rugby team, and I actually want to do good since this is grad year for me.
> 
> I'm actually considering leaving it, and then coming back around SSeries time or so.


you really should man you'll enjoy it more after a break trust me i also do


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

t.v missed ric-rod's intro? FU!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE champ with jobber entrance, poor Ricardo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ALBERTO

Who has a new necklace


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jobber Entrance for the champ. :lmao jk

Uh Oh he has a necklace now, now I know he's really really rich!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That belt looks shinier than usual.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Alberto!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RICARDO!!! Ricardo you shouldn't zip your mouth shut at all. GO RICARDO!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

of course u have the right to complain, just ya know, when it comes off as whiny and hateful its just a little ridiculous


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL, that chain...


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Buy Del Rio's necklace for £10 today!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RAW LOSSES 1,000,000 VIEWERS IN OPENING SEGMENT.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Brett ...... coming out in a minute


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dem Punk shirts...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"What I can't take is being DISRESPECT!" 

Struggling with the English language there buddy? 

And Good God that belt looks horrible!! I've been saying it every day of every year since it was made, but good lord!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Small heat


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Del Rio you bitch. You NEVER take away the mic from Ric Rod.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ETCH?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Man this guy sucks.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

theres the mothafuckina pimp Ricardo!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

cue Bret Hart in 3...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, barely any heat for saying he made Edge retire, beating CM Punk, facing Cena, and having taken out Rey Mysterio.

This is your WWE Champion, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What a boring ass promo. Shocked? nah.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

All rise for Alberto

Bret Hart


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off Hart you cunt


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hit Man


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bret interrupts Del Rio. If you don't like Del Rio's mic-work, then this will be hideous for you.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Man this guy sucks.


Agreed, this is embarrassing 

and here comes bret hart, who gives a fuck...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh no...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh. There's JR.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually agree with Cole's reaction to Bret. "Oh spare me this guy"


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh god of course its boring bret hart.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

'Berto looking hood rich with his new necklace


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please go away Bret


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bret Hart put Cole in the Sharpshooter again!!! Break him this time!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its RAVEN!!!

What's he doing coming out to Bret Hart's music?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

fuck yea bret hart FTW


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

How dare those [email protected] with Cena shirts cheer Bret. Sit the fuck down and kill yourselves.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

best there is, best there was and the best there ever will be.. suck on that bitches!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like an ok crowd tonight. Thank god because the last couple of crowds for RAW have been absolute shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think they've had a show in Canada in the past year and a half without Bret showing up.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dem 3/4 shorts


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Del Rio got heat, little but he got it....FINALLY.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ in the crowd pretending they did not know Bret was going to be on the show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NEW ATTIRE OMFG


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JR jizzing all over him


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

no more jorts but he's still fuckign boring.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Hart looks like hes in his late 60s


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> 'Berto looking hood rich with his new necklace


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Speak properly into the mic Bret


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus, Bret stumbles over every sentence.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cant stand Bret...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Listen, Bread.''

STUBSTANCE!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

stubstance lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Stubstance? lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gotta have that stubstance


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao "stubstance"


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

stubstance


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooooh. This has not been the best opening.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No stubstance? 

Both guys are struggling with speech, huh?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

STUBSTANCE LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

stubstance


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo needs to drop Bret with a drop kick


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bahahah stubstance.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bret Hart was a great wrestler but all he has now is the nostalgia factor and the nostalgia has faded.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Stubstance? XD


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Stop shouting Bret.


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Stubstance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No stubstance? Love you Bret, but keep it short please.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bret needs to stop dressing up like an EMO 12 year old.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

stubstance?:lmao:lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fucking Bum he is


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

bump? I think you mean bum


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

PUMP?

STUBSTANCE?

Greasy hair, Del Rio?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

A bump. Holy shit, epic promo ladies and gentlemen..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

illegal canadians lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
I see what they did there.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lol at these 2 calling anyone else greasy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

GO THE FUCK AWAY CENA!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF is this shit? I flip from the football game hoping for Punk/HHH and I get Bret Hart???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

see now Cena will show ADR how to get heat


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

called Bret a bum :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

All we need now is Teddy Long...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ricardo In the background lmao this guy is great.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

John ''Segment Saver'' Cena.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I feel like we've seen this segment before only with a different heel


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm canadian and i'm fucking loving cole right now hahah.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great, this part of Canada is Cena friendly


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

cena is all talk, no stubstance


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay! Cena is going to win the people over by sucking up to Bret!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Del shitto called him a BUMP, LMAO.

Fuck off Cena/Rio get put in a wheelchair IRL.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Seriously though, Punk shirts everywhere. Right on, right on.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ricardo miming how big ADR's balls are is great.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ricardo's hand gestures :lmao.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Rather listen to Cena than Bret Boring Hart.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bret Hart and Cena must be top customers of Bart Simpson's Target line of jean shorts.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO at Ricardo miming ADR's balls


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

It never realized how foolish Cena looks wearing that bright red hat and shirt. Needs to at least go back to his 2005 look.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Oh my god this segment is terrible. Before anyone says then don't watch it sorry man I gotta see the train wreak.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cena...WTF?!?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang. Night of Champions is only 7 nights away. I thought it was 13


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> Great, this part of Canada is Cena friendly


pretty much


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena standard promo #347


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Brett and Cena shop at the same j orts store


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

YES CENA VS RODRIGUEZ!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ricardo the Rapist has the best reactions.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

O my god. I love Ricardo so much.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo vs. Cena.... Ricardo will bitch slap him


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cena spoiling the storyline there (ninja)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want Punk! I want Punk! I want Punk!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricardo, come on. Put over Cena. He obviously needs to be put over.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is gonna beat the shit out of him


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao at Ricardo's reaction


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

please dont allow hart to wrestle.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ricardo begging off the match is great.

Rest of this is garbage.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is pretty awful


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is awful. :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh...no...


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Oh my god this segment is terrible. Before anyone says then don't watch it sorry man I gotta see the train wreak.


Agreed I'm about to turn it off if I dont see Xpac, Mick Foley, or someone...............


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena gets booed outta the building when he enters now hes getting cheered cause he sucked Brets dick.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

oh god


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

wait a minute...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

A; that is a stupid idea, Cena. Fucking lame. 
B; Cena is afraid of Rodriguez.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Stubstance KILLED ME! thought I was hearing things, but I see it crashed the forum! LOL!


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Still love Bret. *F'n legend!*

Heel Brett is the shit. Would love to see that again.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG somebody bring out Punk already. This promo is fucking terrible and is one of the worst openers in a while.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo wins via dropkick


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Please god no....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Please no, not Brett Hart wrestling please no


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Johnny Ace for the save...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FUNKMAN


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

omg I hate JL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we have Bret Hart Wrestling on Raw this week and Ric Flair wrestling on TNA this week. 

Good God Almighty this is an old folks business.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

That husky, smoker, fat phone worker lady voice. It has to be Johnny Ace.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

These people need to stop. Chanting "we want Bret". I don't want to see his ass in a match.

Funkman!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Johnny ace = new teddy long?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy Monster!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

can you feel the 2.0 ratings tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya Cena put the old guy that had a stroke in harms way ya thats much better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope Ricardo pins Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*facepalm*


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

$#@*%^&%*$(^%*$&^ i called this before the fucking episode even started. WWE, please be more fucking creative!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I fucking love Laurinaitis. :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnny Ace = New Teddy Long


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bret said "World WWE World Champion" and "Stubstance" tonight.

LOL @ Del Rio / Ricaro vs. Cena / Hart. How predictable.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is going to steal the show tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TITS TEDDY LONG IN DISGUISE


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Ricardo obviously didn't want to annihilate Cena.

LOLRASPYVOICE.

RICARDO IS GONNA WHOOP DAT ASS!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck is this clusterfuck of a promo?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is this Forum crashing??

Can those matches NOT happen!

WHERE'S TEDDY TO MAKE THIS TAG MATCH?????
Either way, I'm sad this is happening.
Ricardo better get the pin!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I guess Teddy Long was busy..to make the tag match


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What is this, the John Cena comedy hour?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Theproof said:


> OMG somebody bring out Punk already. This promo is fucking terrible and is one of the worst openers in a while.


This


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least Bret didn't say WWF this time


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Is Cena on crack or something? He's decent when he's serious but what he's doing now is cringe worthy as fuck.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

fpalm We already got a hell of a start.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

cena just broke the kayfabe.. wotcha gonna do punk haters? wotcha gonna do about it!.. Renting cars


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

At least WWE heard our pleas for more Ricardp!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oooooooo we get a final face-off between Punk & HHH later. Awesome


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

why is Orton facing Rhodes?


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

And this is where I turn this shit off, good luck to WWE with their 2.5 rating. WWE is fucking gay and fake.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, talk about a lackluster start. I was using the start to decide between Raw or football. Football it is.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*double facepalm* having the IC and WHC in a match on Raw instead of on smackdown which they are normally on........................


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

The crowd is really into it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Didn't they just do Orton/Rhodes on Smackdown Friday?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

GOD cena butchered that promo like he ALWAYS does!!!! He fucking sucks!!!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What the fuck with the smackdown matches... fpalm


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Worst opening segment in recent memory


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Got a feeling this is gonna be a really lame raw


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't they do Rhodes/Orton last week? Fuck...


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

as soon as there were 4 people in the ring i was sue teddy would come out and say it but i guess lauranitous took the hit for him


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Why are they throwing away Orton vs Cody? Im happy Cody is on the show though.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

tHE LEGEND BREt hart bitchessss


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rhodes need to win this one (dirty of course) but seriously they can't keep feeding him to Orton and build him at the same time.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

a little stubstance, a lot of botches so far.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE H IS THE FUCKING MAN.

KICK PUNK'S ASS...*KILL *HIM!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Stubstance KILLED ME! thought I was hearing things, but I see it crashed the forum! LOL!


Nah, that's been happening the last couple days randomly.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That was a horrible start to RAW...and Orton vs Rhodes again? Didn't we just see this match?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> And this is where I turn this shit off, good luck to WWE with their 2.5 rating. WWE is fucking gay and fake.


see you same time next week?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Ricardo is going to steal the show tonight


he does that every night


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Meh starting 
Ricardo saved it with the zimmer actions


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd rather see Orton/Rhodes as the main event than the silly tag match they just booked. Seriously Orton/Rhodes should be pretty solid. Why do they insist on putting Bret in the ring?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GOD that was bad fpalm

CMON A TAG TEAM MATCH? The THIRD FUCKIN WEEK IN A ROW? fpalm...This will Definitely end with cena going for the 3rd straight week. fpalm
The ONLY reason im watching Raw tonight is for the Punk/Triple h face off...Make that the main event, not this crappy ass horse shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Meh Cena promo as always. Del Rio is improving his live mic skills, BTW.

Orton/Rhodes should be a good match.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see Ricardo put Brett in the strokeshooter


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

dynamite452 said:


> That was a horrible start to RAW...and Orton vs Rhodes again? Didn't we just see this match?


No one's forcing you to watch.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Ricardo taps out to the sharpshooter. So predictable.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> These people need to stop. Chanting "we want Bret". I don't want to see his ass in a match.
> 
> Funkman!


You are forgetting that he and Vince had a mat classic at WM XXVI less than a year and a half ago.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody and Orton can put on a match, im just upset there throwing away a potential feud.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wasn't Orton / Rhodes on Smackdown last week?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

RICARDO IN THE MUDAFUKA MAIN EVENT!

mark out moment! fuck the attitude era marks!


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

So to make it a supershow they are going to get the kiddies screaming by have Orton win with a surprise RKO again against a superstar they are trying to push as a credible champ

Getting old really quickly this "supershow" stuff


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Changing the channel. We get Cena/Hart v. Rio/Rodriguez (lame)...and Orton/Rhodes (which happened Friday). We will probably get no buildup for the United States or InterContinential Championships for NoC. And... I can't go further fpalm
Edit - Maybe it'll get better, but I guess that's for me to decide on.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk/Haitch should close the show tonight.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I, like Alberto am tired of illegal Canadians (aka frostbacks) coming to my country and taking jobs from hard working American(fuck yeah) folk. Plus, they speak that Canadian gibberish and I can't understand dem eh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> You are forgetting that he and Vince had a mat classic at WM XXVI less than a year and a half ago.


....cringe.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Avenger ►►►►►;10303787 said:


> No one's forcing you to watch.


He sure as hell is allowed to comment on how much this show has sucked already


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Rhodes need to win this one (dirty of course) but seriously they can't keep feeding him to Orton and build him at the same time.


Orton won't lose. He refuses to lose clean to anyone anymore. He ruins wrestling. 

Only thing I care about tonight is the R Truth/Miz segment. Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

No ones forcing anybody to watch the show, there is a remote for a reason.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fatcat said:


> Ricardo taps out to the sharpshooter. So predictable.


All of our wit and aplomb aside, it will end in this we all know.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ all these jobber entrances.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JoMo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

all these guys get jobber entrances???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That **** JoMo


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh great, alex "im sloppy as hell and have weird eyes" riley


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Alex Riley and John Morrison are tag team partners? When this happen?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ricardo to tap out to the Sharpshooter as the show goes off the air. Yawn.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

SAY IT TO MY FACE...

Didn't get an outing, disappointing.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

HeelHeat420 said:


> He sure as hell is allowed to comment on how much this show has sucked already


Can you show me where I said he couldn't? I just think it's stupid to watch something you don't like.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk/Haitch should close the show tonight.


sadly it's going to end with cena making adr run like a bitch, making him look less credible. then have cena AA ricrod and hart will make him tap with a sharpshooter, it writes itself.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

At least Morrison is on. He'll put on a bit of entertainment for the 85% who don't leave after the 15 minute start.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I can already tell this Raw will suck


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This should be a good one...as long as Riley doesn't get in the ring much


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..JoMo to get pinned then turn heel and join up with Ziggler and Sawggy


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Orton won't lose. He refuses to lose clean to anyone anymore. He ruins wrestling.
> 
> Only thing I care about tonight is the R Truth/Miz segment. Everything else is irrelevant.


Rtruth, Miz and Punk...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Now all the morrison fans can be happy he made it on TV Again!


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

MM10 said:


> Wow, talk about a lackluster start. I was using the start to decide between Raw or football. Football it is.


Hmmm the finale of HDTV's Design Star is also on, which is STILL going to be better than this crap at this rate. Please save us PUNK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DragonFighterFight said:


> And this is where I turn this shit off, good luck to WWE with their 2.5 rating. WWE is fucking gay and fake.


Not like a woman spitting burning blood and a drunk as world champ, right?

Oh lord, King vs. Otunga and McGuillicutty again?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Opening segment wasnt that great, but at least was better than last week with Punk and nash lmao,.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Morrison is gonna drop the ratings now


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

JoHoMo/Del Shitto/Cena/Orton need to get some career ending injuries...soon. Good God so many shitty 'superstars' these days.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is gonna be a pretty good Tag Match until Riley tags in.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Panther said:


> I, like Alberto am tired of illegal Canadians (aka frostbacks) coming to my country and taking jobs from hard working American(fuck yeah) folk. Plus, they speak that Canadian gibberish and I can't understand dem eh.


that was the funniest part of the promo...the idea of ADR having illegal canadians cleaning his house had me rolling on the floor


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good way to build the midcard right here. Just throw them in a random tag team match and don't have any of them cut a promo.
Don't build the characters it's whatever. No point anyways. The only thing that would do is help the "Superstars" out.

So I'm assuming DZ is facing Swagger at NOC since we they STILL haven't said who the IC and US champs are facing that night!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, remember those halycon days of July 2011 when the WWE title scene felt important and urgent and exciting? That feels like so long ago.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> sadly it's going to end with cena making adr run like a bitch, making him look less credible. then have cena AA ricrod and hart will make him tap with a sharpshooter, it writes itself.


Cena got the upper hand last week and it's a few days before the PPV, so Del Rio will probably get the upper hand tonight.

It really shouldn't be this predictable .


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Botchmania starting Alex Riley


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This 4 guys will be the USA title match


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

shit ending


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

3 minute match? wtf


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did Riley just do the Rock Bottom


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton stomping all over the mid card
especially the talented guys in the mid card


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

About time he used the TKO again


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Raw or my bed ?
Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

his finisher looks a lot better


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Riley with Mero's TKO


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so this is how you get a main-event push, being a porno extra, worked for ric-rod...take notes drew mac!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thst was terrible


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm starting to love Ziggler's matches..he has a lot of intensity and sells really well.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

A'rys finisher!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh, not really interested in this Ziggler/Swagger friction.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> sadly it's going to end with cena making adr run like a bitch, making him look less credible. then have cena AA ricrod and hart will make him tap with a sharpshooter, it writes itself.


pretty much

also RKO out of nowhere


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Three minute match? Wtf.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

My boy, A-Ri 3:16


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Alex Riley just owned that match. If anyone botched, it was Swagger letting go of the leg too early and making the run into Ziggler look awkward.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, this match had the potential to be really good and they make it this short?

YES! AWESOME TRUTH!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The post match arguing lasted longer than the match.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Miz and Truth....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH & MIZ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TWO MAN CONSPIRACY TRIP!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz sporting a shit with a modified Hulkamania logo. I like it!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE Awesome Troof! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!
Stompin' those spiders and gettin' people got!

Walking promo.......I like that!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Good good, don't be satisfied Awesome Truth. Ooh, even hyping that Punk match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at Truth in a blazer


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Truth and the Miz


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Miz and Truth. 

Eh, boring.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL at Miz's eye's tan....


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ninja please haha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ninja please!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Ninja please? New catchphrase


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Has Miz's hair gotten sort of out of control the past three-four weeks or is it just me?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

..... please


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ninja Please lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ninja Please


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BS Punk!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ninja Please?!?!? WTF?!?!? :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ninja please?

new t-shirt


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ninja Please!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Ninja


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ninja, please!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ninja Please? 

WWE's ability to write puns never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ninja please


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

ninja please :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

these two are a good pairing


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hiyaaaa!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck :lmao
He's definitely going to slip one day soon. I love you, Truth.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

jesus christ they've ran this "voice of the voiceless" shit into the ground
stop fucking milking that god damn promo
completely destroying the impact it used to have


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

NINJA PLEASE!!!

Truth is amazing

And you people can keep hating on Miz, but he is one of the best in the business


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i hope they're in it with punk. epic 3 man stable forming


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ninja please. Buffoonery ahoy...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy fuck, this has been a bad half hour. It's just haemorrhaging interest.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

nígga please?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so glad that Truth is now allowed to come into Canada


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ninja Please...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz/Truth and Punk, thank you for giving me a reason to continue watching


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Calling it now, at least 10 superstars get involved in the No DQ match on sunday


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Coocoo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao!!!!!!!!!!!

Mr. H's is COO COO!!!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

coo coo,

lol i'm fucking LOLing!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

coo coo..rhymes..with poo poo..and thats what this is..thanks Truth


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

ninja please


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Coo coo? Are they serious with this writing?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

You Coo Coo Coose Me


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha @ The Miz and Truth. Not their best, but it's better than the opener.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

coo coo LOLOLOL first time i laughed out loud from somethin in the wwe in a while


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

wait what match? I missed it...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Holy fuck :lmao
> He's definitely going to slip one day soon. I love you, Truth.


:lmao I can't wait for that day.

swapping catchphrases? I like it


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That Miz / Truth secret handshake was cool.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, Miz and Truth made up for that fail of a start big time. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i kinda like the way miz says someone is gonna get got rather than r truth.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

even though they make r truth look stupid, he gets real close. That spells Coo!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I noticed they passed the catering table there. If this where Fatt Lardy doing this bit, segment would have ended immediately.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

fpalm at T.O at a shitty USA show


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Miz and Truth.
> 
> Eh, boring.


You really could not be anymore wrong.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I need a T-shirt that says Ninja Please! :agree:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I need a GIF of the Truth/Miz handshake ASAP!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Coo Coo, Miz and truth are awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TWO MAN CONSPIRACY TRIP TEAM is prob the best thing in the WWE right now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

People are gonna get got!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Ninja please! That segment was AWESOME!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Shitty raw and that's the troof...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Those two are just great on the Mic together. Especially Truth.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

For the 1st time ever, I'm actually finding the Miz entertaining. He should Team with Truth forever!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

will we suffer "welcome to the 'burbs" tonight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All R-Truth needs now in his promos is the return of a Ron Simmons saying damn.

And Miz's eyes are brutal.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

when he said co the first time i fought he said cool i was like wtf then when he said co co im like ahhhhhh i get it lol

nINJA PLZ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just finished the first segment.

Oh dear. Ricardo's gonna job to the Sharpshooter. Oh fucking dear. This is a new low.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Edit: LOL Wrong thread.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

First 30 mins of Raw has sucked so far


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hope this team stick's around for a few good month's 
Hopefully they cost HHH the match on sunday


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> You really could not be anymore wrong.


I personally don't think their boring but they ain't laugh out loud funny in my opinion. I think that wrestling has fallen so much as far as comedy goes that people think their funnier than they really are. I chuckle when they say stuff but not much more than that.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

So after the 3 mins random midcard match, are we getting wrestling now?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sci-fi must have some awful shite on it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

air boom


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bitches are gonna get got!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HeelHeat420 said:


> NINJA PLEASE!!!
> 
> Truth is amazing
> 
> And you people can keep hating on Miz, but he is one of the best in the business


The Miz is fantastic. He's still my favorite wrestler on the roster. CM Puk is great on the mic, but The Miz is the more powerful personality by far. Punk is more methodical and about one liners and "logic" debate. I wouldn't hate on either. 

And Alex Riley is awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hate Kofi Kingston


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

glad i didn`t wait anything special from tonight


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Edit: LOL Wrong thread.


Ain't over yet. A quick touchdown and a fieldgoal and Miami is right back in it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Air Boom making an impression in the tag team scene in WWE."

If a tree falls in a forest...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why the fuck did Evan get his own entrance? Why would he have not just came out as Kofi's managers?


And why are all these tag teams entering seperately anyway?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Why does Miz and Truth get entrance music when they were standing in the ring for five minutes already?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

are cm punk and HHH going to talk for an hour?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Sci-fi must have some awful shite on it.


You don't know the half of it


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This should be a decent match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bourne obviously didn't know he wasn't wrestling this one when he took the shirt off lololol.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't Smackdown basically the only thing on Scy-Fy on Friday Nights?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

X-Static said:


> I hate Kofi Kingston


Racist


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish WWE still knew how to build up 90% of its PPV matches.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

raws boring is anyone else thinking this


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Truth and Miz are one of the only good parts of Raw these days. Hopefully they interfere in the Triple H/CM Punk match.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF? isnt this one of the matches of Night of Champion?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Bet it comes back with Miz having Kofi in a headlock. WHO DARE CHALLENGE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth should never turn face again


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

2 mins of wrestling and then commercials... FUCK!


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Am i the only one who thinks raw is extremely boring?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

guess cody rhodes will get an opponent for NOC 2morrow night, not here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's amazing how whenever they advertise 5 hour energy on Raw or Impact is the exact moment you need it.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

thegr81117 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks raw is extremely boring?


Don't say that, I must endure until the punk segment.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cole Phelps said:


> raws boring is anyone else thinking this


It really is. The HW title scene is boring right now with Cena and Del Rio and everything else is pretty much just filler garbage. Only thing keeping me watching is the Punk/HHH/Nash angle.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whomever said i bet they come back after the break with Miz havinf Kofi in a headlock....we have a winner.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having Kofi in a headlock. WHO DARE CHALLENGE


Told yo all


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

36 min and only 2 min of actual wrestling... that's my only complaint really. Cena was on crack or something but whatever, i'm used to it by now. btw, for the 2nd week in the row they come back from a commercial with a miz headlock

edit: the miz** lol a miz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that DDT that Miz never wins with!

HOW DID KOFI KICK OUT OF THAT!!! WHOA-HO-HO!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread is right now is basically like the iMPACT Wrestling weekly one :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Just broke his ankle.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

warrior stomp on the miz!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop clappin y'all!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This is one incredible boring Raw so far....and it will get worse, i excpect the punk-hhh segment to be 30 minutes of talk.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

The crowd is lame.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Gresty said:


> Told yo all


lol, nice one 

On a side note, Raw has been boring so far. Im only wanting to see the punk hhh segment, but their gnna keep us waiting for that. Fck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is just.... terrible. This first 40 minutes has felt like an hour and a half at least... and not in a good way.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> are cm punk and HHH going to talk for an hour?


That's the only thing that could save this RAW.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

psx71 said:


> This thread is right now is basically like the iMPACT Wrestling weekly one :lmao


So true. This Raw is lifeless, they don't know how to build up to PPV matches these days and I'm switching between this, the Pats-Dolphins game and the Republican debate on CNN. Also, need to watch the Raiders vs. Broncos game coming up in about 35 minutes, too.

But this Raw feels like creative isn't even trying, which is bizarre considering the stiff competition beginning in earnest right now for the fall season.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> This is one incredible boring Raw so far....and it will get worse, i excpect the punk-hhh segment to be 30 minutes of talk.


And it would probably be the top moment tonight.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> All R-Truth needs now in his promos is the return of a Ron Simmons saying damn.
> 
> And Miz's eyes are brutal.


DAMN IT MAN. I've always been a huge fan of your sig but let's make one thing clear: Austin Aries is NOT part of the problems in TNA. He just one of the solutions to these problems but unfortunately he won't be able to fix this gigantic failure of a company.

Now back on topic, it's very clear that Truth is carrying this mash up with Miz. I can take Truth 10x more serious than I can the fauxhawk.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So I haven't been watching....is this the first match of the night?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SKULL-CRUSHING FINALE


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

decent match




I think


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, it's that suck up, Teddy Long.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd love to see Teddy Long make a match that involves less than 4 people.

Don't think it's possible though.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> So I haven't been watching....is this the first match of the night?


yes, the random 3 mins mid card match doesn't count.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

K2 the slut


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

morrison for USA belt?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look, it's the sink-pisser!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fatal 4 way eh


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> So true. This Raw is lifeless, they don't know how to build up to PPV matches these days and I'm switching between this, the Pats-Dolphins game and the Republican debate on CNN. Also, need to watch the Raiders vs. Broncos game coming up in about 35 minutes, too.
> 
> *But this Raw feels like creative isn't even trying*, which is bizarre considering the stiff competition beginning in earnest right now for the fall season.


Hit the nail right on the head.

Miz wins clean. Good.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Slut.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Teddy's pissed he didn't get to make the tag match!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

THIS IS THE WORST RAW


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ditzie Barbie Doll :lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Did Teddy just make a match other than a tag team?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vickie/Kelly match oh great.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ugh Slutty Slutty vs. Vickie.....


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Vicky vs. Kelly Kelly? Really!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty sure the tag champs have two opponents Vickie. 

Oh Dear God we got Bret & Vickie wrestling on this show?? Please shoot me!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

how many different suits are they going to have book matches tonight?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I bet it's gonna be a tag team match in some way.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> DAMN IT MAN. I've always been a huge fan of your sig but let's make one thing clear: Austin Aries is NOT part of the problems in TNA. He just one of the solutions to these problems but unfortunately he won't be able to fix this gigantic failure of a company.
> 
> Now back on topic, it's very clear that Truth is carrying this mash up with Miz. I can take Truth 10x more serious than I can the fauxhawk.


It's more the ref staring into the camera with the "I'm going to fuck him" look on his face.

Wait, Teddy made a match that wasn't a tag team battle? Shocked.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear God Kelly looks as plain as a board. ZERO personality.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone definitely called that Fatal Four Way at NoC. Lol at Cena and Bret talking strategy...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Jerry Lawler AGAIN?! ffs


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i hope kelly kelly gets her ass kicked


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

vickie guerrero wrestling! holy shit!

ricardo and vickie in the same night!

why not keep it for wrestlemania?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cena: "I know that we both have our very own personal locker rooms, but let's meet under a fucking ladder instead."


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

partner; daniel bryan/


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> If Barrett and Christian are really going to be there, now is the perfect time to get a stable of McIntyre/Christian/Barrett/throw in random 4th heel going. Have them try to take out Sheamus/Cena.


100% agree. There needs to be a solid stable in WWE right now as they just refuse to do proper mid card feuds properly


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Lawlers partner is Long Island Iced Z, woo woo woo you know it!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHAT?!?! 

Hart, Vickie, AND Lawler all on this show??? WRESTLING?!?! GAH!!!


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

lol brett the stroke hart, ricardo, vicki and jerry lawyer all wrestling

Just when you thought Raw couldnt suck anymore lol they really outdid themselves this week


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King's partner = Mason Ryan


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

hmmmmm cena n bret in a pretty weird part of the arena if you ask me


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeezus, I forgot about that lawler match. Between Lawler and Bret Hart, WWE pulling a TNA tonight


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Are they intentionally making this Raw suck? Who the hell wants to see King vs those 2 idiots. They better have The Rock as the Mystery partner to save that match.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Later tonight, Otungacutty job to Jerry Lawler again! The WWE really isn't trying tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't help but feel that the product has lost all momentum it had less than 2 months ago. It isn't even close to all his fault in actuality, but I'm placing 100% of the blame on Kevin Nash anyway because it makes me feel better.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Jerry Lawler's partner will be Mason Ryan.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Look, it's the sink-pisser!


uhhhh what?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Vickie should keep your mouth closed around Kelly Kelly, she might piss in it.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The mystery partner tag again? Only way it works this week is if it obviously isn't Ryder.

.....Oh wait....EDGE???????


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

For the record austin aries awesomeness was transfered for the ref giving him the perfect troll face.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

im thinkin mason ryan or someone.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait. If Raw is this bad next week, with the added bonus of a guest host... Fucking hell. We're falling into that morass again.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Foley for King's partner


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They cannot just switch from kelly kelly to bret hart. 

Your eyes cannot handle it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> King's partner = Mason Ryan


I hate you so much.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Foley for King's partner


I'D MARK TE FUCK OUT.

Alright everyone, let's play a game. Predict the RAW rating. My prediction is 2.9 or less.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sorry but not even TNA has vickie, ricardo and lawler in the same night.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Gresty said:


>


Pic of the Year


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This RAW is very plain. I may watch football instead. And I only really care about the Giants/Jets. And I don't even cable.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i think the mystery partner should be booker t


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This is just....wow. Riley goes over, Kofi jobs, Vickie wrestles, Hart wrestles, King wrestles,, nothing gets accomplished for an entire hour.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Justin Gabriel for Lawler's partner?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Gresty*'s drawings are the highlight of following Raw on TV and online this week.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

At this point, only foley can save the show...

Seriuously, this is like the worst Raw i have ever seen, and its getting worse.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> uhhhh what?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I spent all that segment looking at the chicken.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

tbh, this should have been the 2011 version of the "classic/throwback" raw. 3 over-the-hill talents in action tonight? Wouldnt be shocked if Lawlers partner is JR.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Use at your leasure, disapointed Raw viewers


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I can't help but feel that the product has lost all momentum it had less than 2 months ago. It isn't even close to all his fault in actuality, but I'm placing 100% of the blame on Kevin Nash anyway because it makes me feel better.


yeah nothing good happens when old WCW fuck comes back to WWE live TV, even the product suffers from it:gun:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Zack should be Lawler's partner again, since they won last week


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh shit Michael on the mic. Run!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I have no words...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

finally a jobber entrance that makes sense

fpalm McGulishitty talking


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao at genesis


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

McGillicutty and Otunga to split tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

McGillicutty is the genesis of personality


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL otunga "i was a lawyer, im gonna kick your ass"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for that McGuilotitty...short but...pointless.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

the new J.o.B squad


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah because lawyer totally screams fun guy!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok...didn't see that coming.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHEAMUS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"THE GREAT WHITE" SHEAMUS


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow Sheamus.... never would've thought...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

another random squash!

lets go sheamus!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Sheamus? Wow im suprised with this one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanted Ryder =(


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Ryder's finisher is him jumping his crotch into a guy's face and calls it the Rough Ryder? Wow. 

Oh what a witty back & forth banter between these guys? You failed your Charisma Class Otunga! Whoa! You showed him Jerry. 

I totally thought it was going to be Punk. I mean "Cult of Personality" and Personality being every other word in the discussion? Come on!


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

I love Shaemus!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

The great white fuck sake


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So when the Great White beats down Otunga, is that considered a hate crime?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't believe they were (apparently) thinking of changing Sheamus' music.

Incidentally, didn't Sheamus kick Lawler's head off?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is this Otunga/McGillicuty vs. Lawler/Random partner the remake of D-Von/Faarooq vs. Orton/Random partner from 2002, only difference is Lawler wins everytime.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tungacutty ...is about to have to many limes


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wonderful McG! "Person-hell-ity!" indeed!

Btw is anyone going to get the "You know who my father is?" line? I mean, really?

Been a while since I've said this. TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They threw Sheamus into this?????????????
WHY?????????????

I'm just starting to get pissed off now at this RAW. 
This is a RAW before a PPV?
Really?
Really??
Really???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sheamus makes this match bearable.

PLEASE let this be a squash match


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I was hoping for WWWYKI again.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So, does WWE realize that in order to build their tag division that can't just book a Raw that has nothing but tag team matches of random people on it and expect it to work?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice to see Shaemus, since I normally don't get to watch Smackdown anymore.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

O'LL FIOT EEM'


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The crowd gives a fuck not


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> uhhhh what?


She has pissed in a sink, she is a sink-pisser.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Just end the match

This is painful


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jerry "Old Flab" Lawler.

So we got Lawler, Hart, Sting, and Flair all wrestling this week. Hmmmm.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus, and barely any reaction... which scares me, because last few times he was on Raw from what I remember, he got big pops.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

WoW, i just cant belive this, i refuse to watch this show tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sheamus is so awesome


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, let him take Orton spot at top face NOW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

McGillcutty is getting raped.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Incredibly Hawt said:


>


Lemme reneg here. THIS = Pic of the Year

$%^DAMN what the fuck happened to Sheamus?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was pointless. 

I mean Lawler already beat them last week, so why did he need to get a new partner and beat them this week?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

rcc said:


> This is just....wow. Riley goes over, Kofi jobs, Vickie wrestles, Hart wrestles, King wrestles,, nothing gets accomplished for an entire hour.


It's been garbage.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Otunga and cutty... Will be released pretty dam soon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

magicman3315 said:


> Jerry "Old Flab" Lawler.
> 
> So we got Lawler, Hart, Sting, and Flair all wrestling this week. Hmmmm.


Jim Cornette is going to have a heart attack


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is such a waste of time. Just send them back to FCW and be done with it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Otunga & Hennig Jr. lose again


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm glad it's football season!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> So, does WWE realize that in order to build their tag division that can't just book a Raw that has nothing but tag team matches of random people on it and expect it to work?


Apparently not.......
This is F'N ridiculous! 
I'm so pissed!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There is an overabundance of green citrus fruit!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sheamus have some cuts on his back?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Not that I care if they get squashed but why have this instead of building some number one contenders for all titles.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Eh. At least Sheamus looked strong. The one slim glimmer of good booking tonight.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lawler got a bloody nose? Was he even in the fucking match?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SAVE US JERICHO. PLEASE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gresty said:


>


Someone going to jump it?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

RICARDO TIME!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ricardo is getting in shape for his next porn film.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

WWE idea of building a tag team division is to make every match a tag team match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is the man.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

waaaait...didn't Sheamus destroy lawler during the being of his Raw push?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo is a mothafuckin g... just look at him and all his swag...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

we have blood lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Sheamus, and barely any reaction... which scares me, because last few times he was on Raw from what I remember, he got big pops.


The crowd is considering turning on the show, and Sheamus was the first casualty. What a horrible Raw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao at Ricardo...

20... trienta... lol.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


>


This pic is an epic fail.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Im sick of lawyer wrestling


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol fuck this im so bored brb playing minecraft


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ricardo channeling Kurt Angle there, which actually may not be so good an idea....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ah yes, a nice glass of milk is how ricardo used to warm-up for his porno work too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

First he gets killed by the Ravens, and now Big Ben gets killed by Sheamus. Bad week.

Ricardo been about the only good thing on this show.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

is R.R going to have sex ? lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That drink actually makes his dick larger. He'll need that for his next film, "Ricardo does Kelly".


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ricardo "The Boss" Rodriguez warming up

:lmao at his push up count going from 2 to 20 to 30 in three push ups


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LOLLLLL Whatever happens is gonna happen next.

Didn't expect that one coming


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Watched the Orton DVD. Highly recommended.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ricardo adopted Kurt's milk drinking gimmick


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's pretty apparent the writers just threw the towel in on this one against the start-up of Monday Night Football. 

31-17 New England over Miami 9 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

so far ricardo is the MVP of the show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

perro said:


> waaaait...didn't Sheamus destroy lawler during the being of his Raw push?


Brogue Kicked him at the MSG go-home Raw six nights before Survivor Series '09. 

Which, to give the devils their due, they've actually reminded people of subtly and slyly from time to time. Lawler even recently (I think it was Summerslam?) said something about it, but how he now respects Sheamus as a force of nature who was trying to make a name for himself back in the old days of fall 2009 or some such stuff.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Watched the Orton DVD. Highly recommended.


Orton....................... Really?


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

I am actually getting very tired.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Shaemus is such a bad ass.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Accuse me of being a Punk mark, but I'm now forced to assume that he was fucking _writing_ the episodes he was main-eventing. There's no other explanation for this Wile E. Coyote-esque plummet in quality.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

First hour was possibly one of the worst hours in the history of Raw. It was that.fucking.bad.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Orton....................... Really?


It's a good DVD...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

what's more likely: Dolphins come back on the Pats OR Ricardo pins Cena


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Accuse me of being a Punk mark, but I'm now forced to assume that he was fucking _writing_ the episodes he was main-eventing. There's no other explanation for this Wile E. Coyote-esque plummet in quality.


He's the Orson Welles of wrestling, first opting to rewrite his own dialogue before gradually just taking over everything. He decided to not bother writing _anything_ this week because he was spending all weekend at the dinner table getting enormously fat.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Accuse me of being a Punk mark, but I'm now forced to assume that he was fucking _writing_ the episodes he was main-eventing. There's no other explanation for this Wile E. Coyote-esque plummet in quality.


5:30pm Raw writers meeting today:


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

psx71 said:


> It's a good DVD...


Orton's boring as fuck tho


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

that ad on the wwe website..
HHH is losing at NOC.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

already wtf?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Accuse me of being a Punk mark, but I'm now forced to assume that he was fucking _writing_ the episodes he was main-eventing. There's no other explanation for this Wile E. Coyote-esque plummet in quality.


I think it's just what goes. I've noticed that whenever your looking forward the main-event scene, and it's actually really interesting, because everything else automatically become good too.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Prepare to see an AA then Sharpshooter applied to Ricardo.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Well here comes a boring ass match....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bret wrestling in cargo shorts.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bret can't even jog down damn ring


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk/HHH couldn't come sooner, I swear to God.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena's so hated he makes them boo bret......


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The crowd dead for Cena, Bret having a match, etc. This is the most pathetic thing I have ever seen.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bret isn't exactly fleet footed at this point is he?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Not even bret hart looks good with that theme.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

orton-rhodes to close?...or trips/punk...probably HHH,,he is the coo coo afterall


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have to see my old favorite Bret Hart come out to John Cena's Music. My 10 year old self is crying & lumped over fetal position style in the corner of my mind.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Must they always have Bret Hart be involved in the show every damn time they're in Canada?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad their getting this shit out of the way, hopefully the HHH/Punk promo ends good with Trips kicking his ass.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hart doesn't even come out to his own theme. FAIL!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Its been a long time since Cena has had NO REACTION


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

No Bret theme eh?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow @ Bret's half-assed attempt to run to the ring.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Look at Ricardo go. I'm so proud.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh God. That double entrance was the WORST thing they could have done tonight. Yea let's show everyone how Bret can't wrestle anymore by showing he can't even fucking run anymore. Good idea fellas!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So now we get to watch Alberto Del rio outwrestle the WWE champion. why am I not shocked at all?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Orton's boring as fuck tho


I like the guy. He's shitty on the mic because of his gimmick, but otherwise, his matches are top notch. Plus, this DVD highlighting how he overcame his demons and how he overcame them is great.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Bret wrestling in cargo shorts.


Its that or jean shorts.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ricardo to tap out to the Sharpshooter.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

sadly it's going to end with cena making adr run like bitch making him look less credible. then have cena AA ricrod and hart will make him tap with a sharpshooter, it writes itself.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I just realized. Only 65 pages and it's been an hour in fpalm


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wtf...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

vince russo is feeling dirty right now.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

at a boy Ricardo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THROW IT BACK!!! THROW IT BACK!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd no selling Cena big time all night...they are kind of tolerating him for Bret's sake but the reaction has been pathetic all night. LOL.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

This is going to be so fucking shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No way did that just happen??
F this RAW!
There better be an AMAZING PLATINUM ending.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Crowd no selling Cena big time all night...they are kind of tolerating him for Bret's sake but the reaction has been pathetic all night. LOL.


TBF, everyone's has.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

throw it back chants lol


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Did anyone else find that "ole" crap a little racist? It just was not funny to me...


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

THROW IT BACK

Sorry Canada, only ECW fans


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is probably the lowest number of comments in a Raw Discussion Thread since September _2009_. And that is fitting because this Raw reminds me of that time period. All we're missing is Chavo vs. Hornswoggle.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Crap match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo's dropkick > Cena's


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena has a really awkward looking dropkick. It looks like he jumps up in a sitting position. 

FIVE MOVES OF DOOM SEQUENCE...ENGAGE!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this show feels so flat.
cm punk/HHH is now the only thing worth staying up for.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena what ricardo is doing is called "selling"... learn with him.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

I cannot even blame the crowd for sucking this raw is just horrible


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

psx71 said:


> I just realized. Only 65 pages and it's been an hour in fpalm


Yeah, most likely because of the football game though.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I never complain about RAW. NEVER. But this is horrible.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Throw it Back chants...Cena SUCKS chants...HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao at the crowd being dead for everything.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

This better have been shit so far because creative spent their whole meeting putting together an ending that will make us forget the first hour and a half.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn. Ricardo is actually working ok here.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So I tune in at random times and I see Jerry Lawler wrestling, Ricardo wrestling and Bret Hart?

Whats going on. Did the superstars of RAW take the day off?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow who would of guessed that ending...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ricardo left for dead..Nooooo!!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I fucking knew it!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is seriously terrible... I mean... you put this up against MNF and expect people to choose this?! And this is a fucking go home show....


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

WHAT WAS THE FUCKING POINT!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Think everyone called that match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo deserves better, FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Predictable as always.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

King, Ricardo and Vickie wrestling in one night. fpalm


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

That was even WORSE than I had imagined. And my imagination was bad enough.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

so...who does this help? ADR needs to win, but he won't. I am at peace with it.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

this is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'know, I hate seeing Bret Hart booked in tag matches as much as anyone else, but I always just end up thinking how cool it must be to have _Bret Hart_ put you in the Sharpshooter.

Also, the crowd has lost interest. Good.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show feels like it's on auto-pilot.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

and not a single fuck was given in Ottawa that night...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NO F'N WAY!!!!!!!!!!
THIS ENDING NEVER EVEN CROSSED MY MIND!!!!!!
Wow!

I'm just really happy this wasn't the main event......I would have shot myself.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ADR..you cant make the I'm so scared hands ..as you run away


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Random epic 9/11 music scared me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tuned in, but judging by the 69 odd pages in the first hour, it's not looking good..


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

good match.....................................


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuckety fuck fuck must we be so brutish about it.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena is now morgan freeman... fuck yes!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This shit deserves a low rating.....absolutely awful.

Hope punk/trips can save the show.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

ok this is officially the worst first hour of Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So they expect people to have a desire to watch ADR/Cena at NOC after watching that? Seriously, who's booking this shit?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Was Cena even there?????
I don't want to hear his voice over this.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kelly kelly-vickie
orton- rhodes
HHH-punk to close the show


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JEFF HARDY SIGHTING ON WWE TELEVISION IN 2011


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

There go WWE self sucking again -___-


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Good news is that we have about an hour left and the Cena-Del Rio crap is pretty much done.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vince's shirt at the Compaq Center deserves a terrorist attack.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wait a second... you weren't even there John Cena!?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

We get it. America is number one. Na nana boo boo, stick your head in doo doo. Can we end this now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John Cena, the motivational speaker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> This shit deserves a low rating.....absolutely awful.
> 
> Hope punk/trips can save the show.


guess what, it will get 3.2... why? because wrestling fans don't know what's good or bad anymore.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

GO ON CENA FU ALL THE TERRIORSTS
fucking cunt


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So what's supposed to happen for an hour???????
Vickie/Kelly and then the rest for Punk/Mr. H's?


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Theproof said:


> ok this is officially the worst first hour of Raw I've ever seen.


Agreed bro Id rather be watching TNA.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Y'know, I hate seeing Bret Hart booked in tag matches as much as anyone else, but I always just end up thinking how cool it must be to have _Bret Hart_ put you in the Sharpshooter.
> 
> Also, the crowd has lost interest. Good.


I felt that way for Miz in May 2010 and Punk a few months ago. It was probably a dream come true. Unfortuantely, Hart's returns are like the latter seasons of _Seinfeld_: diminishing returns abound.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Hard to watch this Raw when they show clips of when wrestling was still badass


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

That video made me tear up.........

Because I see all the superstars in the video then and then look at the completely shitty roster we have today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I love America as much as the next guy, but I'm honestly getting sick of seeing all these 9/11 promos.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

thegr81117 said:


> I cannot even blame the crowd for sucking this raw is just horrible


Nobody wants to cheer for Cena...and they don't want to boo Cena


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

JOHN FELIX CENA FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> So what's supposed to happen for an hour???????
> Vickie/Kelly and then the rest for Punk/Mr. H's?


Also Orton/Rhodes.



DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro Id rather be watching TNA.


We get it.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

This is horrible. The funny thing is is that the crowd were all standing at the start and it looked like a pretty hot crowd but they may have well have been told to shut up with the crap they're giving them.

Monkeys must write this show


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the same guy calling the offense for the Dolphins is running Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think Canada is even getting sick of seeing Bret every time raw is there, don't blame them it gets kinda old after a while.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro Id rather be watching TNA.


Really? i am shocked!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Seriously? Yeah, pay tribute, but do it fucking well atleast.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Cena always sounds so corny.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

that was a moving 9/11 promo i liked it alot im not american either you know


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

virus21 said:


> I'll just leave this here


Word.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

JDman said:


> That video made me tear up.........
> 
> Because I see all the superstars in the video then and then look at the completely shitty roster we have today.


John Cena with the voiceover is salt in the wound.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Are people actually complaining because Cena is speaking on behalf of American's..?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I love America as much as the next guy, but I'm honestly getting sick of seeing all these 9/11 promos.


There were like 10 each in every NFL game...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Cena, but I learned the Pledge of Allegiance in first grade.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Drew to save the show.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I was looking for Benoit.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> ADR..you cant make the I'm so scared hands ..as you run away


The angle, at least to me, is Del Rio is doing the usual heel tactics; taunting and baiting Cena to get him off his game. But it's being done very poorly and Cena is looking beyond invincible. I think many people are losing interest..well, those that gave this feud a shot, which I would presume to be very few people on this forum.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> John Cena with the voiceover is salt in the wound.


It hurts so good.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro Id rather be watching TNA.


This Raw is making TNA look like Raw in the attitude era in my opinion. Hopefully the second hour is a lot better.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The superstars of RAW took the night off? I mean we have King, Ricardo, Bret Hart and Vickie wrestling tonight.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Shit guys more 9/11 stuff? I was hoping to watch WWE to escape it for 2 fucking hours.

Really don't worry America, we won't have a problem remembering about it.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

NFL Update...

38-17 Pats

Brady with 511 passing yards, including a 99 yard TD pass.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WWE, WE LOVE AMERICA!










this has nothing to do with linda mcmahon.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> I felt that way for Miz in May 2010 and Punk a few months ago. It was probably a dream come true. Unfortuantely, Hart's returns are like the latter seasons of _Seinfeld_: diminishing returns abound.


Yeah, unless they can find some other way of using Hart than "obligatory guest referee/pointless tag partner", it's the kinda thing that'd be best kept to dark segments. Pop the crowd, let Bret feel useful, and give some heel an unforgettable moment. But leave all the air time for the actual wrestling show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Didn't really need another 9/11 tribute... there was enough yesterday... seriously. And having Cena do that probably only annoyed people more. Hate to say it cause it sounds so shallow but it just reinforces the "he's such a good guy see?!" that the WWE is pushing.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It's the decade anniversary of 9/11, and you fuckers just shit all over it.

Fuck ya'll. Probably didn't see shit on your TVs while we were here watching the towers fall in front of our eyes.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

METTY said:


> NFL Update...
> 
> 38-17 Pats
> 
> Brady with 511 passing yards, including a 99 yard TD pass.


Nice


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> I felt that way for Miz in May 2010 and Punk a few months ago. It was probably a dream come true. Unfortuantely, Hart's returns are like the latter seasons of _Seinfeld_: diminishing returns abound.


But diminishing much more rapidly than Seinfeld.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What is this shit?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro Id rather be watching TNA.


I literally lost brain cells reading this one.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

METTY said:


> NFL Update...
> 
> 38-17 Pats
> 
> Brady with 511 passing yards, including a 99 yard TD pass.


37 Fantasy Points for me! 

Somebody call 911, NEW ENGLAND is back. Again.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

discuss


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

METTY said:


> NFL Update...
> 
> 38-17 Pats
> 
> Brady with 511 passing yards, including a 99 yard TD pass.


Meh. Dolphins suck. Why does MNF always have shitty games? SNF have taken over MNF easily.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hahha I thought for some reason they were going to reference Hassan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Patriots are kicking butt on MNF to the point of the game being boring...

oh wait, we have Kelly Vs. Vickie up next. Back to Football!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Does she really have to hold that title up the whole time?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuck this shit why did I even bother tuning in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SP103 said:


> 37 Fantasy Points for me!
> 
> Somebody call 911, NEW ENGLAND is back. Again.


Ehh, the Dolphins pass defense is horrible. Making Patriots look twice as good as they are, with little effort. And the Pats defense itself is still shitty.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Awwww fuck we have endure another Kelly match? When will she drop the strap?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't believe how bad this show his. It's horrible...how the hell can you stand for 2 hours watching this kind of garbage. EVERYTHING SUCKS. There's absolutely nothing interesting going on.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kelly Kelly out to silence. 250,000 followers, all just hoping for a sink-piss twitpic.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

worst RAW of the year

and they're fighting with NFL?

fuck this company


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg who fucking cares how many followers Kelly has on twitter!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it me or Kelly Kelly's shorts getting shorter every week. Next week she will show up just wearing a thong.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, there are 200,000 people hanging on the words of Kelly Kelly?

Twitter is just horrible.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Absolutely no chance Orton will lose this, I will donate all my credits to the person who posts below this if Rhodes wins tonight against Orton.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SP103 said:


> 37 Fantasy Points for me!
> 
> Somebody call 911, NEW ENGLAND is back. Again.


I got Brady, Wes and Rob so i'm happy right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see Kelly Kelly as a mockery of women's wrestling.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, unless they can find some other way of using Hart than "obligatory guest referee/pointless tag partner", it's the kinda thing that'd be best kept to dark segments. Pop the crowd, let Bret feel useful, and give some heel an unforgettable moment. But leave all the air time for the actual wrestling show.


Yes, that would be my solution, as well. 



gobsayscomeon said:


> But diminishing much more rapidly than Seinfeld.


Quite.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

kelly kelly vs vickie 

YES! FUCK YOU MICKIE FOR BEING FAT!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this raw looks awful


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesus Christ. No wonder everyone hates wrestling now.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

I think they meant that Kelly Kelly has fucked 200,000 men.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who the fuck honestly, HONESTLY fucking follows Kelly Kelly on Twitter? Yeah Follow her into the bedroom if invited but get a fucking life if you follow her tweets.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

9/11 video package followed with a sexy, smart and powerful Divas segment. Holy hot fucking shit, can you imagine the quarter hour this is going to pull?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Vickie deserves entrance music...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Botch :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the fucking fuck was that?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly just slapped Vickie's ass.

Half of this forum just fainted.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Swagger is just terrible....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is a craptastic match.

Who booked this crap? LOL


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I lol'd hard at that bulldog


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

THIS IS FUCKING DREADFUL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....wow...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger and his Swagg.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Worst bulldog ever in a match.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm getting depressed...


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Gresty said:


> discuss


Holy Jeebus I wish I could green rep you again.

On point: this was such a great gimmick because it was true. I still face discrimination because I'm brown.

The worst part is, *I'm Puerto Rican*


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

dat bulldog >>>>>


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This Ziggler/Swagger storyline is really stupid.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

making this match so short is one of the few things they've done right tonight


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Swagger sucks. We can hear you! Say some real words dammnit!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> It's the decade anniversary of 9/11, and you fuckers just shit all over it.
> 
> Fuck ya'll. Probably didn't see shit on your TVs while we were here watching the towers fall in front of our eyes.


There were hundreds of promos yesterday... today is not the anniversary so get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

fuck this company, save us Y2J


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

my god.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Also Orton/Rhodes.


Oh yeah. 
Hopefully Rhodes wins (dirty)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anybody remember what Kelly Kelly's finisher is? Is that her 4th rollup win in as many matches?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BETH


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol Kelly with a horrible bulldog botch crowd booed her for it then she did that stink face in an attempt to get the crowd to cheer lol didn't work


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I feel bad for all those people that paid to be there


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Who Booked This Crap?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Based on the reactions Sheamus and, as much as I hate to admit it, Kelly Kelly, have recently received at just about all shows, I have to stand by my original assessment back when Sheamus came out to near-silence. With the Lawler fiasco, the crowd officially quit caring. It was just too much. I don't even blame them.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> I can't believe how bad this show his. It's horrible...how the hell can you stand for 2 hours watching this kind of garbage. EVERYTHING SUCKS. There's absolutely nothing interesting going on.


Agreed man, Atleast in TNA it's interesting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THIS CROWD SUCKS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This whole segment just fell apart. Can't get any worse tonight.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

SP103 said:


> 37 Fantasy Points for me!
> 
> Somebody call 911, NEW ENGLAND is back. Again.


Don't worry, they'll choke come playoff time. Again


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And another clusterfuck..the fuck? I can't wait for that 5 star classic between Beth and Kelly.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That punch by swagger was the fakest shit ive ever seen.. wow.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm. Wonder why Natalya didn't come out?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, that's something. Rhodes and Orton do good battle.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This episode is like NXT season 3 but at least WWE were taking the piss then, whereas this is serious.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> THIS CROWD SUCKS


what the fuck is there to cheer for?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> THIS CROWD SUCKS


No THIS SHOW SUCKS


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

That may have been the most pointless match of the year, and this might possibly be the worst raw ever. Thank God for MNF


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> Is it me or Kelly Kelly's shorts getting shorter every week. Next week she will show up just wearing a thong.


Ill actually watch her match if that happens


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

That image of cody looks like tetsuo from akira


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What is this shit?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed man, Atleast in TNA it's interesting.


I've got to reluctantly agree. TNA is so bad it's good. Tonight's Raw has simply been... bad.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Worst.Match.Ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how Cody Rhodes wants to hide his hideous face by wearing a see through face guard. Classic.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> There were like 10 each in every NFL game...



yeh, damn them for remembering the events of 9/11...ON 9-FUCKING-11


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ejc8710 said:


> Who Booked This Crap?


Bookers who don't know anything about wrestling


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Does anybody remember what Kelly Kelly's finisher is? Is that her 4th rollup win in as many matches?


The rollup _is_ her finisher


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i still like a gambling addict on a losing streak watching raw this week i no i'm going to keep losing and i shouldn't do it but i'll keep doing it anyway


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


>


When vince russo thinks RAW is being stupid you know it sucks.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I would hope we would learn more about the WWE Network soon


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] getting booed HARD when she raised the title on the second rope...once a blonde piece of trailer park trash, ALWAYS a blonde piece of trailer park trash


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This show =


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Batz said:


> What is this shit?


This, my good sir, is vintage wrestling at its finest.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cant wait for Beth to win on sunday, Although i still feel the Diva division is complete shit.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

WWE can't write two hours a week. Can't see them doing a 24/7 network right.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Kelly kelly always feels like a heel to me


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TOUCHDOWN DOLPHINS!! oh wait this the the WWE forum..my bad


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100 (Jul 19, 2011)

SAVE US Y2J
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Based on the reactions Sheamus and, as much as I hate to admit it, Kelly Kelly, have recently received at just about all shows, I have to stand by my original assessment back when Sheamus came out to near-silence. With the Lawler fiasco, the crowd officially quit caring. It was just too much. I don't even blame them.


And this isn't just some regular, sit on their hands crowd. They're in Canada. They have definitely tuned themselves out of whatever is going on in this show and rightfully so.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed man, Atleast in TNA it's interesting.


Now this entire forum has lost brain cells.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I like how Cody Rhodes wants to hide his hideous face by wearing a see through face guard. Classic.


He's not. He's really wearing it to protect his face.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nexus One said:


> [email protected] getting booed HARD when she raised the title on the second rope...once a blonde piece of trailer park trash, ALWAYS a blonde piece of trailer park trash


She's not from a trailer park...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

tonymontoya said:


> Kelly kelly always feels like a heel to me


Bet that's what the 200k men she's slept with said....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

killacamt said:


> I would hope we would learn more about the WWE Network soon


You know its bad when we want commercials over the actual show.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i'd wine and dine kelly kelly


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is like 1995/96/2009 all over again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's Raws like this one that make people actually think the TNA roster is dramatically better than WWE's beyond name recognition. 

Way too many "specialty" matches for one program. I'm fairly sure Canadian wrestling fans like _wrestling_.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Sin_Bias said:


> This, my good sir, is vintage wrestling at its finest.


I want to murder puppies after watching all this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Solid_Rob said:


>


I coud see both of them doing that at this point


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I gotta very good feeling the Punk/HHH promo will overshadow this whole RAW


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Roode winning at No Surrender > This Shit


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

psx71 said:


> This is like 1995/96/2009 all over again.


this.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

psx71 said:


> This is like 1995/96/2009 all over again.


except 1996 was better than this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nicktoons MLB....I would have been all over that game as a kid. Ren & Stimpy, Rocko & his friends, & Doug's buddies all playing baseball against the pros? Hell yeah!


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Hell yeah Hugh Jackman!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

To the people saying save us Y2J he wont come because... He's from Winnipeg you idiots


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> WWE can't write two hours a week. Can't see them doing a 24/7 network right.




its easy when the 24/7 is just old tapes from more successful eras on a never-ending loop


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wolverine as the guest host of Raw, lol.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE H IS THE MAN...KILL PUNK...KILL HIM!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Triple H video package


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> I gotta very good feeling the Punk/HHH promo will overshadow this whole RAW


Triple H swatting flies for 20 minutes could overshadow this whole Raw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look, Triple H wanting to put himself over through video promo's....


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

HHH booked a video promo of himself.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> Does anybody remember what Kelly Kelly's finisher is? Is that her 4th rollup win in as many matches?


Her finisher is the dreaded "Sit". It's an awkward and usually slow-moving roll-up where she sits on them, sort of, and oh what the fuck.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

OH GOD A GUEST STAR. 

Does it GET ANY FUCKING BETTER!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i really should stop watching i know its boring i no it sucks but i cant stop watching......


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

about time we had a triple H promo vid..push that young 'un


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

this is how i feel watching RAW atm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Michael Levesque should come to the ring with a Sledgehammer in one hand and shovel in the other


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> I gotta very good feeling the Punk/HHH promo will overshadow this whole RAW


Or fail miserably.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I despair that people actually get paid to write this.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> i'd wine and dine kelly kelly


I wouldn't wine or dine her, but would definitely fuck her. Given her history, I would likely insist on double wrapping for safety.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he honestly just compare Mark Henry to Triple H. Jiminy Jack Balls.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Roode winning at No Surrender > This Shit


Ok FINALLY someone pointing out something in TNA that AMAZINGLY makes sense. You see, TNA as a whole is worse than ANYTHING today. BUT, Roode getting a shot at the title and Aries winning the X Title are actually way better than the shit seen here tonight.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

On your knees peasant


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

mark henry fpalm

That's it, VINCE STOP DOING THIS SHIT ON PURPOSE!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark is HUNGRY


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Mark Ratings Henry!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really wonder if Mark Henry cleaned his neck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

15 years of being overlooked?! 

Uh, dude, I got sick of you 10 years ago because of all your overpushing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Great, so Henry wins at NOC, and then Orton wins back at SSeries or Vengeance to become champ for the 9th time fpalm

EDIT: OMFG it'll be for the 10th time fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And this isn't just some regular, sit on their hands crowd. They're in Canada. They have definitely tuned themselves out of whatever is going on in this show and rightfully so.


Exactly. They looked like your prototypical ravenous Canadian wrestling fans as the show began, but 45 minutes in, the creative team came up with an uncreative way to kill the crowd.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't get enough of Mark Henry. It's refreshing to have a completely badass "I don't give a shit" heel who just runs right through everyone. He's always been pretty damn underrated on the mic, too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

And yet people find a way to bash TNA? Tonight must be the most boring wrestling show I've ever seen. Just what the hell was interesting tonight? The booking might make sense but damn it...this show is a BORING. (Thank god i never watch NXT)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> mark henry fpalm
> 
> That's it, VINCE STOP DOING THIS SHIT ON PURPOSE!


I think the logic is this is SO BAD you're going to buy Night of Champions because it can't be any worse.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Piss break...stupid ass mother fucking talentless piece of shit Boreton. Good god get injured IRL already bitch ass fucker.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

canada is having a really nice nap.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Isn't this pretty much the same promo he cut on Smackdown?


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Going back and reading the posts during the 9/11 promo, seriously, all of you who were dreading a small promo are cocks. You cant stand 1 minute of your life to, oh I dont know, remember the 3000+ (Not counting the countless soldiers we've lost) in the attacks? Absolutely pathetic. And then you complain about Cena voicing it... you are all pathetic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The what chants are getting to me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

All those videos just made me think...

"Trips was pretty cool 7 years ago."

This is a strong candidate for worst RAW of the year. It is burying the A Team Nexus show right now. I still think Orton and Punk will save it.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

The crowd is dead.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck.... Orton vs Rhodes AGAIN???? :no:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Grown Man with a "RKO ME" Sign..


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally something good on Raw


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, they even crapped on Orton's entrance. Congratulations, WWE: you've irreversibly turned a full house of people who paid a lot of money to see your product against you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I despair that people actually get paid to write this.


Fuck em. This is actually the _final_ draft. Imagine what was left on the cutting room floor.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

DAMN this crowd is so dead. Can't blame them at all.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Orton got a no react. I am going to go out say the WWE murdered the audience tonight.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A guy with an ''RKO ME'' sign?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Gotta say, I respect HHH for not squashing someone. Yet, that is.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Only another convincing Orton win can save this show.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Batz said:


> I want to murder puppies after watching all this.


It's best to accept what we're seeing as good stuff. If we try to make sense of the past 90 minutes of shit, brains, along with puppies, may die.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> I can't get enough of Mark Henry. It's refreshing to have a completely badass "I don't give a shit" heel who just runs right through everyone. He's always been pretty damn underrated on the mic, too.


He still can't work a match to save his life.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> I can't get enough of Mark Henry. It's refreshing to have a completely badass "I don't give a shit" heel who just runs right through everyone. He's always been pretty damn underrated on the mic, too.


Agreed. He's always been pretty badass to me.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I bet Henry eats an RKO tonight


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

wonder why they didn't turn on the fake cheer noises


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

METTY said:


>



Manny Manny Manny...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Look at it this way, Canada gave us Justin Bieber, we gave them this show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is just a filler match.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

ortons enterance was undertaker like in length i legit paused the stream for like 5 mins and he was still posing fucking attention whore


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Mark Henry will attack you when you sleep and steal your fridge.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just when the WWE seemed to be on to something leading up to Money in the Bank, leading up to Summerslam, they ruined that ALL within weeks, unbelievable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Inertia said:


> Only another convincing Orton win can save this show.


I'm one of the biggest Orton fans on WF and I'll tell you: Orton can't save this clusterfuck of a show!

Last week's TNA Impact or whatever they call themselves nowadays > This shit.

You know the show is bad if a Canadian crowd turns on you.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Exactly. They looked like your prototypical ravenous Canadian wrestling fans as the show began, but 45 minutes in, the creative team came up with an uncreative way to kill the crowd.


Or was it a creative way to be uncreative to kill that crowd?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Fuck em. This is actually the _final_ draft. Imagine what was left on the cutting room floor.


I'm not even gonna be kind enough to assume that there was an edit. This entire show feels like it was hastily written on the back of a coaster five minutes before showtime. By HHH's daughter.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> All those videos just made me think...
> 
> "Trips was pretty cool 7 years ago."
> 
> This is a strong candidate for worst RAW of the year. It is burying the A Team Nexus show right now. I still think Orton and Punk will save it.


You are so on point right now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> He still can't work a match to save his life.


He's decent, given his size. Most of his matches aren't completely awful, just... okay, at best.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

METTY said:


>


Off the estrogen he beats his wife. Nice.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats game is basically over. Brady lighting up the league again. What kinda Raw have I missed. Will check up on youtube later though.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Fuck em. This is actually the _final_ draft. Imagine what was left on the cutting room floor.


Probably continuity and refreshing ideas.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Is Manny Ramirez related to the Usos?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

hey lets book a show, what about having ricardo, vickie and lawler wrestling?! good idea bro!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

RAW needs a new theme


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Look at it this way, Canada gave us Justin Bieber, we gave them this show.


Priceless.



Cookie Monster said:


> Just when the WWE seemed to be on to something leading up to Money in the Bank, leading up to Summerslam, they ruined that ALL within weeks, unbelievable.


I'd like to remain somewhat optimistic, but... After the last 90 minutes, it's hard as hell to argue with this. At least with any remotely feigned passion.

This show has murdered the crowd and it's the go-home show to a pay-per-view. 

Raiders getting the ball from Denver now, yes!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Look at it this way, Canada gave us Justin Bieber, we gave them this show.


True... Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Pats game is basically over. Brady lighting up the league again. What kinda Raw have I missed. Will check up on youtube later though.


If I was you, I wouldn't turn Raw on for another 10-15 minutes and leave it at that. I advise you not to watch it on youtube.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw needs manny


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm one of the biggest Orton fans on WF and I'll tell you: Orton can't save this clusterfuck of a show!
> 
> *Last week's TNA Impact or whatever they call themselves nowadays > This shit.*
> 
> You know the show is bad if a Canadian crowd turns on you.


Christ WTF happened on the go-home Impact that was better than this? I believe you people are actually trying to say "No Surrender > this shit" because Roode getting over and Aries winning the X Title is 100x better than this garbage tonight, but NO IMPACT is better than this Raw.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

517 yards for Brady.

5th all time high for a single game.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I'm not even gonna be kind enough to assume that there was an edit. This entire show feels like it was hastily written on the back of a coaster five minutes before showtime. By HHH's daughter.


You know my conspiracy about how TNA writes their shows? Yup, it fits here too.

Pieces of paper with everyone on the roster, pieces of paper of an action, pieces of paper with a location. Put it in a hat, pick it out and hope for the best.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Pats game is basically over. Brady lighting up the league again. What kinda Raw have I missed. Will check up on youtube later though.


I wouldn't bother... This RAW has been awful


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Un0fficial said:


> Going back and reading the posts during the 9/11 promo, seriously, all of you who were dreading a small promo are cocks. You cant stand 1 minute of your life to, oh I dont know, remember the 3000+ (Not counting the countless soldiers we've lost) in the attacks? Absolutely pathetic. And then you complain about Cena voicing it... you are all pathetic.


It was too "RAH RAH LOOK AT WHAT WE DID" for me. If they just had a moment of silence about the attacks, I wouldn't have minded it.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow complete dead silence for Cody Rhodes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Pats game is basically over. Brady lighting up the league again. What kinda Raw have I missed. Will check up on youtube later though.


Trust the pages in this forum. Don't watch it on youtube.
Complete. Waste. of Time!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Pats game is basically over. Brady lighting up the league again. What kinda Raw have I missed. Will check up on youtube later though.


A bad one...Only good thing so far was Miz/R-truth.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Orton is a crazy motherfucker for agreeing to that throat spot. I'd NEVER do that.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Crowd dead for Cody tonight, wow.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow a silent crowd in Canada. I didn't know it was possible.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Raw Supershow has got to gooo


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Why the fuck is Cody still wearing that mask?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Rhodes coming out to silence, bahahaha


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rhodes. and Orton. Are you kidding? Doesn't get much blander, does it?

Please, hurry up Punk and Haitch.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

CODY RHODES SUCKS HIS FUCKING BORING HIS FUCKING CHARISMA LESS


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

silence for rhodes? cmon! i know the show has sucked but at least give cody some heat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet a fan has never wanted one of those bags over there heads so much, I'd certainly put one on my head if I was there.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Was it Ranjin Singh who booked RAWs?

Fuck him


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

"surgically prepared face"....good one cole


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'know what the worst part is gonna be? Everyone blaming this abortion of a show, and the ratings thereof, on specific wrestlers.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is terrible. What happened?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rhodes got zero heat... That sucks.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Fuck em. This is actually the _final_ draft. *Imagine what was left on the cutting room floor.*


I'm picturing a small leprechaun and a dance contest of some type.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Let's hope that Punk & Trips resurrect this crowd.

But tbh I'm not really interested in their segment. Because it's the same shit everytime, Trips tells Punk that "This isn't business, it's personal. Don't think I'm not the same guy I was before. I'm gonna whip your skinny fat ass."

And then Punk responds and calls his wife some derogatory names, tells him his wife is really running the show, talking about how him and Nash are in on it together.

I'll be happy if we get something different.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

those "baggers" are damn hot!!! XD


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

They're still doing the paper bag shit? You fucking imbeciles. The fans WANT the paper bags. They should be REFUSING them because, of course, Cody is a HEEL. An entertaining heel at that did you hear that crowd? You didn't? NEITHER DID I.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Marky Mark


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Christ WTF happened on the go-home Impact that was better than this? I believe you people are actually trying to say "No Surrender > this shit" because Roode getting over and Aries winning the X Title is 100x better than this garbage tonight, *but NO IMPACT is better **than this Raw*.


:faint:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

There is nothing worth checking out from this RAW, perhaps the ending segment only. Which should only take about 15 minutes of your time.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Christ WTF happened on the go-home Impact that was better than this? I believe you people are actually trying to say "No Surrender > this shit" because Roode getting over and Aries winning the X Title is 100x better than this garbage tonight, but *NO IMPACT is better than this Raw.*


If you believe that than you really are nothing but a hater. You can say that you hate TNA all you want but as a wrestling fan this is just ridiculous. TNA has a shit load of problems but honestly the Mickie James vs Winter match alone last week on Impact was better than this Raw so far. WWE can do better than this. The crowd was a lot better too which is a shape because TNA was in some old, hick town in the middle of nowhere in Alabama while raw is in Canada.

BTW, this isn't the TNA forum so lets end this here


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This crowd is so dead it's not even funny.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Any bets Punk will say "The Cliq" at any point tonight?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

lawler they are using the masks because they dont want to watch the show.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Even Orton can't bring this crowd alive


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL at Cole "Look where they live"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I HAVE FOUND A BRIGHT SPOT.


At last, there's a Raw where I'm _glad_ Ryder wasn't booked.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would laugh my ass off if that chair bent under Henry's weight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wwefanatic89 said:


> This crowd is so dead it's not even funny.


I think it's a little funny...just a little.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Shit, the Raiders just fucked themselves.

Oh yeah, Raw. At least Cody and Randy have chemistry. Maybe the last 30 minutes can take away just a little bit of the bad taste in my mouth. That and a fresh crab salad I'm putting together on my keyboard.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Cody Rhodes will win this match


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Man. If that chair breaks. lol


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Even if HHH & Punk deliver a 5 star promo this will go down as one of the worst Raws of all time.*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Coems back with a headlock tbh


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Let's hope that Punk & Trips resurrect this crowd.
> 
> But tbh I'm not really interested in their segment. Because it's the same shit everytime, Trips tells Punk that "This isn't business, it's personal. Don't think I'm not the same guy I was before. I'm gonna whip your skinny fat ass."
> 
> ...


Yep, there's been absolutely no progression with their promos. Very redundant like the Trips/Taker during WM.
Not AS bad but close.


This crowd is pissed!
If Mr. H's/Punk wasn't last they would've left 100%


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol...people actually thought Edge and Stratus were going to be on RAW tonight...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Mark henry's awesome


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

T.O. is looking old.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i miss the days where WWF (yes F, not E) wasnt hurting so much for money. I swear there are more commercials than there is actual footage of the event...


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

maby they made this whole raw suck ass so cm punk can shit all over it later


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The announcers are dead. The wrestlers are dead. Canada is dead. I wish the writers were dead! What a _morgue_ of a show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can this RAW end so I can go to sleep..


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The USA Network would like to remind you that you could be watching football instead of Raw tonight.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't see why they can't book an entertaining RAW tbh. Would be so easy. If only I was a writer...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ugh, this is getting pathetic. The only good thing about WWE right now is Awesome Truth, CM Punk's promos, and Orton's matches. But even Punk's promos and Orton's matches are getting repetitive, Punk with his "LOL Stephanie, KAYFABEEE" jokes, and Orton with the same damn opponents everytime

Thought WWE was really starting to change for the better, fucking hell I was so wrong.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

METTY said:


> Lol...people actually thought Edge and Stratus were going to be on RAW tonight...


They have better things to do, like playing Angry Birds


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> i miss the days where WWF (yes F, not E) wasnt hurting so much for money. I swear there are more commercials than there is actual footage of the event...


They are on a contract

They don't make ad revenue


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This should go to show that without CM Punk, raw is kind of boring. Bring out Punk and Trips already!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Raiders defense is _good_. 

I'm convinced Wayne Gretzky could show up and the crowd would be dead. WWE has killed 'em good. That could really spell trouble for Triple H/Punk to close the show. Terrible atmosphere.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i just want to know wtf was the creative thinking when they wrote this shit down 2 hours before Live TV


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i am gunna go with cody having orton in a headlock


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Jesus Christ, Rhodes needs to get some knee pad like something fierce! 

And yes, agreed with everyone else, this Raw fucking blows.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't even say that not a single fuck was given this day because it's beyond that right now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cn Orton just squash Rhodes already so we can get to the only remotley entertaining segment of the night please?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

can't wait to see rhodes job


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> i miss the days where WWF (yes F, not E) wasnt hurting so much for money. *I swear there are more commercials than there is actual footage of the event*...


Normally I would agree with you but tonight that may actually be a good thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Figure4Leglock said:


> i just want to know wtf was the creative thinking when they wrote this shit down 2 hours before Live TV


They didn't. Thinking would imply possessing a brain


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

im really high right now why did undertaker tell sheamus he won't win on sunday i fought they where friends ?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Mark Henry like cake.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

"mark henry is a very intelligent man"

quote of the night


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh dear God PLEASE let that Chair break!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> im really high right now why did undertaker tell sheamus he won't win on sunday i fought they where friends ?


stfu fake high ......


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Anything going on in TNA...even Mike fucking Tenay > Cody Rhode


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cody in compleate control.Orton's in trouble..I don't know how hes..RKO RKO outta no where!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK I've just been watching this match and I literally can't think of a thing that happened. I have zoned out of this show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Henry has such a tiny ding a ling. Woah!


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

This show sucks so far.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> OK I've just been watching this match and I literally can't think of a thing that happened. I have zoned out of this show.


Just browsing reddit over here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Oh dear God PLEASE let that Chair break!


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I would die if that happened.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

n/m.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Finally crowd waking up a little.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Henry looks like he's about to cry, lol.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> Anything going on in TNA...even Mike fucking Tenay > Cody Rhode


Raw > your opinion


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

It's amazing how much a bad crowd can ruin a match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gresty said:


> stfu fake high ......


Do not question Cole Phelp's integrity.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

is it sad that im watching The Rise & Fall Of ECW instead of this crap at the moment????? just waiting for the cm punk hhh thing


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

cody!


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

fuck yeah


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

the first time the crowd gave a damn was the Orton coiling stuff.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

suck it orton!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is something at least...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

MASK IS OFF


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> *Anything going on in TNA*...even Mike fucking Tenay > Cody Rhode


Just the same life-sapping shit they've had for 10 years.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, Cody actually won.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Rhodes won!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

wat.. Did Rhodes really just win?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wooooooooooooo rhodes wins!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> Cody in compleate control.Orton's in trouble..I don't know how hes..RKO RKO outta no where!!!


*Are you listening to the match on a radio in mute?

Orton's been controlling thus far.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RHODES WINS! RHODES WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cody takes the mask off OMFG, wait a second nothing is wrong with his face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least Rhodes won. That's about the only thing that was good tonight.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

a win over orton..on raw.....WOW


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

"Mark Henry is the predator"

hahahaha. its funny cuz he looks like one =0


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting that Cody took his mask off there. I do like Orton but it's good to see him lose here.


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

YES. COME ON CODY!

Orton beaten. It doesnt happen!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG Cody`s face is hideous!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YESSSs


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow i make a thread about ra wbeing buried by MNF and instead of prodcuing a very good show judging by you guys its been awful. I dont wanna waste time lik esome of u guys said but what parts should i check out


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am probably the only one who wants Mark Henry to destroy Orton on Sunday


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

good match too bad the rest of the show has sucked


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

Why are we seeing the same match we saw last week!?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

mark henry does the champ pose for the 1000 time!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Mark Henry got the biggest reaction tonight.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> They are on a contract
> 
> They don't make ad revenue


page 7 of http://corporate.wwe.com/documents/PressReleaseQ22011_FINAL_000.pdf would beg to differ


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And Cody gets his sweet revenge!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Just one hit with a chair then pose? Really? Lame.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

No ' Vintage Orton' tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

When was the last time WWE was in Ottawa?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

RAW has still sucked though.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn....RHODES JUST BEAT ORTON!

Hey at least Orton puts people over....not like fucking Cena


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

his fat fold under his armpit while he was holding the title up ruined it


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Cody takes the mask off OMFG, wait a second nothing is wrong with his face.


:no: his face was deformed, grotesque, and not dashing at all. They should censor this show. My hypothetical kids could have seen that ugly face!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> wow i make a thread about ra wbeing buried by MNF and instead of prodcuing a very good show judging by you guys its been awful. I dont wanna waste time lik esome of u guys said but* what parts should i check out*


umm.........


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I know I can't be the only person who sees Mark Henry and wishes D'Lo Brown would have lasted longer and not gotten fat.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The only reason I'm still watching is because this show has eliminated my other options. Nausea has eliminated my appetite, I've gone cross eyed and can't read a book, and my penis isn't responding to porn on the computer like it usually does.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

NoyK said:


> *Are you listening to the match on a radio in mute?
> 
> Orton's been controlling thus far.*


radio in mute..nope..


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that Mark Henry's theme music is fucking amazing.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Tony316 > WWE


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Here comes


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> Mark Henry got the biggest reaction tonight.


I think... you're fucking right.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Edge coming back is almost as stale as Bret Hart.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Most interesting on RAW thus far along with Awesome Truth' promo.

*


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Trips needs to completely destroy Punk tonight and at NoC.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody FTW!,Going mask-less/dashing again or what??


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cody Rhodes winning, nd Truth and Miz were the only bright spots of this shitty show.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

CM Punk please say this RAW sucked.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

this raw is awful i'm a fucking loser for watching it


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy shit, this crowd is depressing. Just bring out Punk and HHH so I can go to sleep.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Absolutely no chance Orton will lose this, I will donate all my credits to the person who posts below this if Rhodes wins tonight against Orton.





Romanista said:


> Cody Rhodes will win this match


I won... donate please :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

SP103 said:


> You know its bad when we want commercials over the actual show.


pretty much...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Damn....RHODES JUST BEAT ORTON!
> 
> Hey at least Orton puts people over....not like fucking Cena


I haven't seen a lot of Orton lately so I don't know how often he puts people over but what we just saw isn't really putting anybody over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

See, 5 Hour Energy commercial before the only thing people want to see on this raw. They know when you need it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JDman said:


> Trips needs to completely destroy Punk tonight and at NoC.


you've said something to this effect 3 times now...chill broski, have a beer or something and relax lol


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

You know the show sucks badly when you're saying that the highlight of the night is Cody Rhodes winning a match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_If_ CM Punk bashes this Raw for about ten straight minutes then it will magically transform into a great Raw, much like the June 7, 2010 3-hour "Viewers' Choice" Raw which sucked for the first two hours and forty-five minutes and then became ridiculously awesome with the debut of Nexus. Lull us to sleep, WWE, lull us to sleep! 

Eh...


----------



## Master Bates (Aug 23, 2011)

The most entertaining thing about this Raw is trying not to fall asleep.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Somebodys gonna get their ass kicked, somebodys gonna get their ass kicked, somebodys gonna get their ass kicked etc


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So who is more of a draw?

Randy or Kyle?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk and HHH pplease save this shitty show.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Know what's worse than a terrible two hour of Raw? A terrible episode of Raw that needs extra time.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> you've said something to this effect 3 times now...chill broski, have a beer or something and relax lol


I know...but lately I've been getting sick of Punk's mouth. It was cool at first and everything but good God...DESTROY HIM TRIPS!!!

And I ran out of whiskey...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

you should just go to sleep guys its awful i have no life so im going to keep watching


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nash...never wear your hair like that again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE Rewind presents: The most disappointing swerve since Kurt Angle drove home last week.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

wwe really?

nash sending himself a message? you should at least try to make this go away not doing a replay.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cole Phelps said:


> you should just go to sleep guys its awful i have no life so im going to keep watching


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Funniest shit I've read all day for some reason.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*If CM Punk/HHH segment will consist in Punk doing his 3476785th standard Kayfabe/Stephanie joke this will be one of the worst RAW's in a looooong time.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Still can't get over Nash dropping from one punch...If that doesn't tell you that this is a swerve then i don't know what will..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God I finally get to see Punk! This show wasn't a total waste. 

But really. Very lackluster paint by numbers show up to this point.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

You know it sucks when your more interested in what Tony316 says.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

omg its the coo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sky higher...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

That fat dumb ass mother fucker booing HHH? FUCK OFF..YOU SHOULD BE BOOIN YASALF


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> WWE Rewind presents: The most disappointing swerve since Kurt Angle drove home last week.


Bravo sir, Bravo.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lawler y u lie?


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Its the cerebral businessman


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this needs to be AMAZING or i'm gonna watch the NFL game


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

C-M-MOTHERFUCKIN'-PUNK!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Good reaction for Punk, in Canada.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punk no reaction.






Just kidding.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WELP.


Orton out-popped CM Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> WWE Rewind presents: The most disappointing swerve since Kurt Angle drove home last week.


:lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CULT OF PERSONALITYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RAIDERS BLOCK THE PUNT!!! YEAH!!!!!

The self-text, it would make Russo blush. Or not.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is actually one of the worst raws in recent memory.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

CMPunk gets a great reaction


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

And Punk gets the loudest pop of the night...but that's not saying much.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*


ejc8710 said:



omg its the coo-

Click to expand...

-coo*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr. coo coo


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Did Cole just try to put Punk over by saying that he's been seemingly winning everything for the past 9 months?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just bring out Johnny Ace and Nash with Microphones to take the turd home.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No reaction = Crowd sucks?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> WELP.
> 
> 
> Orton out-popped CM Punk.


He always does.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CM PUNK CHANTS!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ratings killer. LMAO


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Punk, shut the fuck up...GET PEDIGREED.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> He always does.


What ?? The crowd was dead for orton .


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punks gonna ask to be COO if he wins at NOC.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> you should just go to sleep guys its awful i have no life so im going to keep watching





Mister Hands said:


> WWE Rewind presents: The most disappointing swerve since Kurt Angle drove home last week.


You guys are hilarious.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hopefully this turns out to be a better one of their segments...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You need those back pockets for condoms


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, interest renewed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can still hear the Vancouver Rioters its so quiet in the arena.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Triple H OWNING Punk


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

All those guys have great bodies lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CM Punk. Why do you care so much if HHH doesn't like you? Most people don't, sweetcheeks.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Triple H got it right there.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Rey certainly wanted to be known as a bodybuilder for a while.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Triple H is winning so far.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Well this is pretty good.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!

KILL PUNK..KILL..H.I.M NOW


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why didn't he mention Benoi..Ohhh wait.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Well Rey certainly wanted to be known as a bodybuilder for a while.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Amber B*'s relationship with CM Punk is perhaps the most fascinating subplot of all the WF, breh.


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Triple H OWNING Punk


He is, but the crowd is really behind Punk. Both guys are doing well.

This is a good promo. Finally getting a reaction from this crowd.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's a shame what Trips is saying is BS with Del Rio as champion.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

This is too shooty.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Owned.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FUCK WWE for saving this promo for last. They should have shown this in the beginning so I could have skipped the rest of the stupid show


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

getting over


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh HHH, I'm pretty sure Punk out popped you at Survivor Series a few years ago. 

And he got over in 2009, he was the hottest thing in the company and got the rug pulled out from under him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ the way hhh says do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd say that Trips is winning.

ICE CREAM BARS!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O lord... what a crock of shit HHH...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

HHH killin right now imo


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH is fucking destroying Punk...just like he should at NoC.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Ice Cream Bars!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I knew he'd mention the ice cream bars


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

CM Punk has no comeback... so he resorts to ice cream bars


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

WWE ICE CREAM BARS!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Punk proving the audience in the arena still exists~!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> This is too shooty.


welcome to the reality era.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk is right where are the ice cream bars???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ICE-CREAM BARS


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ICE CREAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

This angle is boring as fuck.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CM Punk no doubt is over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They WERE chanting CM Punk. It's true.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't care if you hate CM Punk, but THAT was cool.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> *Amber B*'s relationship with CM Punk is perhaps the most fascinating subplot of all the WF, breh.


Love/hate relationship. For real. He's an aggravating motherfucker.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Kurt Cobain quote!


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

The chanting bit was great


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!

Eat shit Punk.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hunter is murdering him


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I know we are creaming our jeans for the "reality" of this, but is anybody else disturbed that the best segment of World *Wrestling* Entertainment
is the 30 year old guy talking to the 40 year old guy? I'm just saying.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

There you are


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Look in the mirruh! Silly HHH accent.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

CM stealing a line from Kurt Cobain.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"hate me for what I am, don't love me for something I'm not"

Stolen from Miz

Ehh punk's running out of dynamite.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

doyousee? said:


> Kurt Cobain quote!


The love/hate line?

I thought he was quoting The Miz. I'll leave now


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HHH get off Cena's dick


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JDman said:


> TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!
> 
> Eat shit Punk.


...you done yet?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are we going to repeat the same thing 7 times Mr. H's??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena gets hated alot of the time and he won the people over? Not making sense Trips.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Never thought I'd hear Triple H suck Cena's you-know-what.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This speech really doesn't take into account that Punk's been a heel for the last two years. If he's doing his job perfectly, they're NOT going to be cheering for him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

winning them over...uhm..where have you been..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is starting to get old.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

lol this speech is flawed cuz heels =/


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is fucking good.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"You have the crowd tonight.."

As he has the past three months dumbshit.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm taking Punk out of my sig...Punk is a little bitch now...

KILL HIM TRIPS.

Trips owned punk tonight...easily and by far.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

HHH sucking cena's cock, while the crowd is booing him,...wow that is sad


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

This is silly. What kind of 'feud' is this?

Stop whining CM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This really makes Punk look like a spoiled bitch cake. He's the most popular guy on the show...why is he still complaining? I don't get it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> This speech really doesn't take into account that Punk's been a heel for the last two years.


You can only break Kayfabe so much while shooting with out flat out saying its all fake


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

HHH > Punk on the mic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't know why people are saying HHH is owning Punk... Punk dispelled the whole it's the people's opinions that matters that HHH constantly keeps bringing back up... Punk is burning everything HHH is saying.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

No-Dq match


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

ok... I like CM Punk... But, he's being a baby now...


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

it's getting so shooty they might as well say "wrestling is fake!"


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Boring promo, its getting really repetitive.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They've repeated themselves SO many times in the past 10 minutes.

"This isn't business this is personal" 
Everyone called that one. Hahaha.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN GOOD FUCKING GOD.

EAT SHIT AND DIE PUNK

WOO!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hunter going green hulk on punk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips is in BEAST mode right now


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That.was.AWESOME


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NoyK said:


> "hate me for what I am, don't love me for something I'm not"
> 
> Stolen from Miz
> 
> Ehh punk's running out of dynamite.


fpalm


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JDman said:


> I'm taking Punk out of my sig...Punk is a little bitch now...
> 
> KILL HIM TRIPS.
> 
> Trips owned punk tonight...easily and by far.


Uhhhh.....no?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Things that get bigger reactions than this promo: 
*
Dog Farts

Mae Young Cleavage

Drunk guy from Back to the Future movies

The Random Guy porn video still clip in the otherwise straight porn video site*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHH is trying to bury him with bullshit. Seriously, trying to brush aside the problems CM Punk and the fans have had with the WWE with a basic "stop your bitching". I don't think the WWE really gives a fuck anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'm taking Punk out of my sig...Punk is a little bitch now...
> 
> KILL HIM TRIPS.
> 
> Trips owned punk tonight...easily and by far.


Another IWC member turns on Punk. *yawn*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This is a GREAT promo by both men.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Love/hate relationship. For real. He's an aggravating motherfucker.


Ha, true.

This promo is very... _interesting_. They seem to be openly teasing multiple future scenarios for both Triple H and CM Punk in terms of the face/heel alignment.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Paul Levesque!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Fourth wall is broken.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh Shit he called him by his real name!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahahahahah that was hilarious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Phillip Jack "Phil" Brooks talkin to Paul Michael Levesque


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn it frank. let him pipebomb it


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DAMN YOU KEVIN DUNN!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I fucking giggled like a little school girl @ the second mic.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow mics getting cut off


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck is going on.......


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wow, like someone said here earlier, just let punk yell
"WRESTLING IS FAKE!"*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If this is a series of technical failures, its actually helping the segment as it makes Punk look like he's right. 

That was beautiful! 

Loved that ending. Probably means Trips is winning on Sunday though.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes I was hoping he was gonna do that


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

nice!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NOW......it's getting interesting. 
Oh, nevermind


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Man. I hate this. This should have been saved for Mania....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fucking Epic CM Punk


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great segment but bit of an anticlimax


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the moral of the story is that Punk was on his period?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit. 

Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit. 

HHH FOR LIFE.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

PIPEBOMB


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Epic promo from HHH/Punk!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Really hope hhh smashes punk.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations for those who survived the show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LOL.. that was nice! Pipebomb


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not bad. Not bad at all. (rest of the show sucked balls)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Enjoyed the hell out of that promo. (Y)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Punk to Trips after the mic cut off: "Are you fucking kidding me?!" :lmao


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

HHH was great in that. outshined punk and Punk knew it


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Suck it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is 8 months of good storytelling smushed into 4 weeks of HORRIBLE storytelling.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

JDman said:


> Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit.
> 
> Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> HHH FOR LIFE.


^ its still real to him dammit!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Lmao at the mic botch, this was a terrible raw overall.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JDman said:


> Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit.
> 
> Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> HHH FOR LIFE.


Glad to see it's still real to someone around here damnit!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

JDman said:


> Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit.
> 
> Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> HHH FOR LIFE.


Dont be silly


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

AWESOME segment...you guys can say "ohhhh hes just breaking kayfabe" but that adds so much to the feud. The way they cut the mics off and they are yelling at each other in the ring sells the "this is personal" angle so well. People don't know if they are watching CM Punk vs. HHH or Phil Books vs. Paul Levesque and thats a good thing imo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LMAO, can't wait for Sunday. That promo reeally got me psyched. Punk brutally owning HHH verbally and leaving him on his ass is great stuff, and really heats things up between the two even more.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Literally only the last 1 minute of that show was good.


----------



## saaam121 (Apr 18, 2008)

the promo with punk and hhh was worth watching the dross that proceeded it


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

"Lay the pipe-bomb on me"

Pause.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought JOhnny Ace was about to say he's running the show or something.......anticlimactic is an understatement. 
Something HUGE better happen at NOC!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

From what I watched after the Pats (Orton/Rhodes and Punk/Trips promo) I really enjoyed it. Glad I didn't watch the rest.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Did HHH put over cena when thousands of fans booed/not gave a shit?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

I blame Frank for that show.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

That was more entertaining that than the other parts of Raw put together!

I love a bit of personal dislike gleaming through a kayfabe feud, some dirty laundry getting aired in public


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JDman said:


> Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit.
> 
> Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> HHH FOR LIFE.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Lmao at the mic botch, this was a terrible raw overall.


you know that was a work right?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

JDman said:


> Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit.
> 
> Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> HHH FOR LIFE.


LOL. Calm down bro.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Awful Raw.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

2 minutes of one promo on the show was worth watching. The rest was boring, mediocre, hard to watch, unentertaining bullshit. WWE has to do better.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

The ending was the best part... Suck it indeed.

WWE Monday Night Raw 9/12 Review


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol @ people thinking the mic turning off was a botch.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> This is 8 months of good storytelling smushed into 4 weeks of HORRIBLE storytelling.


Story telling for the ADD/ADHD generations...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> fpalm


I know you hate The Miz and I'm a CM Punk mark dating back to spring 2003 but within the WWE canon, I couldn't help but feel as though Punk kind of lifted that line from Miz, which is kind of funny to think about.

Excellent promo overall, though. The mics going out seemed to foreshadow big things for Sunday, too. That whole final segment was like a sliver of sunshine in an otherwise drearily bleak sky that was this show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Lmao at the mic botch, this was a terrible raw overall.


fpalm what mic botch?

Great final promo, loved it. Punk seemed like the clear heel though. I don't care though, I'm enjoying it. And also, that line was not a Miz quote. Not at all.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH justification for punk not getting over is fucking stupid.
Wasn't he a heel?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Solid promo. Punk is such a whiny bitch though, I'm well and truly behind HHH at NOC.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

[The_Game] said:


> Literally only the last 1 minute of that show was good.


everyone tellime to skip this raw looks lik ei just need to watch th elast minute then. Sounds like a good ending to a crappy raw


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that promo was hype. Punk was the one who really shined in though.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The good news is I spent most of the night watching the Patriots destroy the dolphins. Made up for this horrible RAW


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Brye said:


> From what I watched after the Pats (Orton/Rhodes and Punk/Trips promo) I really enjoyed it. Glad I didn't watch the rest.


American Football is complete and utter shit, one of the most boring things.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone is gonna bow down to the king.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

How many times did Triple H repeat himself in that promo? He was repetitive tonight.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, that promo was hype. Punk was the one who really shined in though.


Hope you're joking. Triple H outshined Punk..._*EASILY*_..and BY................_FAR_.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk is firmly a heel. That mic hit solidified it. I had a feeling they weren't going to turn Triple H.

As for Raw SuperShow, I thought overall the show was lacking. And what point is it to bring Smackdown stars on when you really are only highlighting Orton and Sheamus? There's more than two guys on Smackdown. Rhodes got the win and Henry was there to set up the NOC match, but neither will likely be there next week.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Promo was kind of meh.. Seems so repetitive to everything that has already been said. Doesn't make much sense, why is Punk still crying when now he's #2 on RAW? 

Boring ending imo, would of been better if Vince/Johnny Ace came out and say they were running the show to explain why Punk's mic kept getting cut off.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> HHH justification for punk not getting over is fucking stupid.
> Wasn't he a heel?


yes but in terms of keyfabe he was just being an asshole.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

king of scotland said:


> American Football is complete and utter shit, one of the most boring things.


Hey let's all watch european soccer and get PUMPED for 0 goals in 90 minutes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

king of scotland said:


> American Football is complete and utter shit, one of the most boring things.


I enjoy it. (Y)

As for the promo, Trips bugged me on a couple things. Punk not being super over as a heel doesn't make much sense and he ignored the SS '06 bit. Plus he fucking repeated the fans thing six times. Still awesome on both their parts though.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> HHH justification for punk not getting over is fucking stupid.
> Wasn't he a heel?


He was a heel in 2009 and 2010 and was massively over, so it's justified that he got his dues finally in 2011.

But the years prior to that? No. he wasn't over. His 1st title reign as WHC is true example of it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Besides the Punk/Hunter promo and Rhodes actually winning, everything was else was fucking horrid.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

JDman said:


> Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit.
> 
> Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> HHH FOR LIFE.



check out this mark...cry moar


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JDman said:


> Hope you're joking. Triple H outshined Punk..._*EASILY*_..and BY................_FAR_.


I'm beginning to suspect that Triple H's balls are in your purse, not Stephanie's.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

SOmeones gona get fired tonight, hey Frank im looking at you.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JDman said:


> Hope you're joking. Triple H outshined Punk..._*EASILY*_..and BY................_FAR_.


True, HHH was INTENSE, absolutely great. 
Punk was his regular, whiny, bitter little bitch.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Bring back R Truth.

At least his promo's were fun and not repetitive.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> This is 8 months of good storytelling smushed into 4 weeks of HORRIBLE storytelling.


Sadly, this, all over.

Oh well, maybe they'll circle back around to this angle at some point following NoC, since it's possible Triple H may be written out for a while at NoC. 

We'll see...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Good promo, but trips did keep repeating himself and his reasons for Punk not making it until now and not pushing bodybuilders etc were shit, but it was pretty epic when he went off on Punk near the end. The end with the mic's being cut off and then the pipe bomb was awesome though.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> CM Punk is firmly a heel. That mic hit solidified it. I had a feeling they weren't going to turn Triple H.
> 
> As for Raw SuperShow, I thought overall the show was lacking. And what point is it to bring Smackdown stars on when you really are only highlighting Orton and Sheamus? There's more than two guys on Smackdown. Rhodes got the win and Henry was there to set up the NOC match, but neither will likely be there next week.


But if Punk is a heel then why is the crowd cheering for him?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> CM Punk is firmly a heel. That mic hit solidified it. I had a feeling they weren't going to turn Triple H.


Dude, there isnt a heel or a face in this feud. Its just man vs. man. That's the point of the breaking kayfabe, mic cut offs and such.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Decent promo... but HHH cutting in with clear bullshit seemingly trying to bury Punk really killed the flow at points. Seriously, claiming punk was given legit shots when Orton and Cena were still booked over everyone or when Taker comes in and buries Punk when he was on fire at one point.

To anyone that doesn't pay attention it only makes Punk look like a whiner but to a great deal of the audience that pays attention that serves to really get Punk backed more... not sure if they are still trying to play the fifty/fifty split with fans or what here.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Hey let's all watch european soccer and get PUMPED for 0 goals in 90 minutes.


It's Football not soccer you fgt


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> True, HHH was INTENSE, absolutely great.
> Punk was his regular, whiny, bitter little bitch.


Your posts give me diabetes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

missed opening segment, saw truth/miz segment and riley's match (glad he brought back TKO), what'd I miss?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> True, HHH was INTENSE, absolutely great.
> Punk was his regular, whiny, bitter little bitch.


Thank you..at least someone around here can get off Punk's dick and realize Trips will always outshine him. 

Why? Because he's better.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

As much as I enjoyed the last segment I give this raw a 4/10


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JDman said:


> Hope you're joking. Triple H outshined Punk..._*EASILY*_..and BY................_FAR_.


Dude, don't troll, you may like Hunter but he wasn't exactly saying anything he hasn't said before.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> How many times did Triple H repeat himself in that promo? He was repetitive tonight.


Reminiscent of the Trips/Taker WM run.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Well i think it's fair to say that everything apart from the last 'bit was awful.

The ending was good though. The entire promo looks like gold considering what we had to endure for the first hour & 45 minutes, but even that was just good and not great, they started off well but then really just started to repeat themselves and pretty much make the points they've already been making for the last 6 weeks or so. The ending was nice though, didn't see the shot coming at all


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Really enjoyed the last segment. Best part was Triple H getting in Punk's face and speaking of the "blood & tears" and whatnot. Second best was the whole "Phil Brooks to Paul Levesque" part. Otherwise, I didn't care for Raw ... especially Cena/Del Rio. It's just a typical title feud.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Dude, don't troll, you may like Hunter but he wasn't exactly saying anything he hasn't said before.


And what was so great about what Punk was saying? Nothing..ice cream bars wah wah wah I want this I want that...just fuck off Punk.

Trips will always be better at promos/intensity/emotion/matches, etc...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JDman said:


> Hope you're joking. Triple H outshined Punk..._*EASILY*_..and BY................_FAR_.




Poor mans Capat or bboy


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The problem is that for punk to really have a point he needs to be able to reference pushes, burying which fucks everything up since it means..............matches are scripted


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Was there anything in 2 hrs of TV that advanced any storylines at all? 

I'm honestly trying to think of a worse Raw that WWE has produced this year and I'm drawing blanks. What a depressing show.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Punk crying about the same stuff that he cried about before MITB makes no sense. Before MITB Punk could of claimed that he wasn't being used properly, but now he is, he just main evented back to back PPVs. Was kind of hard to enjoy the promo while I was thinking "Why is he crying about this now?"

Should of stuck to the "HHH screwed me at SummerSlam" thing, even with Nash gone.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nobody owned anybody. Well, Triple H was on a roll for a bit there but then he went overboard with his claims, and Punk had a good rally toward the end so it just about evened out. Bottom line, they both played their roles very well, and they are roles, even if they're using real names and whatnot.

The conclusion with the imagery of both men is what made it work as a lead-in to the pay-per-view. 

Bet the writers had nothing to do with that promo segment, it was all Trips and Punk.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JDman said:


> And what was so great about what Punk was saying? Nothing..ice cream bars wah wah wah I want this I want that...just fuck off Punk.
> 
> Trips will always be better at promos/intensity/emotion/matches, etc...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

rock's birthday was as bad if not worse


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JoeyStyles: Can we just have Triple H and @CMPunk do a two hour promo and then their match on Sunday? I'd still pay to see it. [via Twitter]

:lmao kinda agree


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> rock's birthday was as bad if not worse



Rocks birthday episode was the only one in 2011 as bad as tonights. Real disappointing considering how strong WWE COULD have made it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Triple H said Punk had the crowd for one night? Really Really? Where was he for the last few years? Also he put over John Cena only to get booed.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gotta love the Punk haters. Well, not really.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why all the sudden Punk hate? Last week this forum was dripping in Punk mark jizz....now it's full of people who want him gone???

Personally I think HHH is putting him over on Sunday.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Sadly, this, all over.
> 
> Oh well, maybe they'll circle back around to this angle at some point following NoC, since it's possible Triple H may be written out for a while at NoC.
> 
> We'll see...


Hmmm. If Johnny Ace was a more developed character, you could ALMOST spin tonight's promo into him forcing Trips out and still keep Punk as the rebellious face. Some sort of screwjob, where Punk had nothing had to with it, just a powerplay by Ace, and let's face it, probably Nash. Then at, say, Royal Rumble, Punk's trying to win a title shot, and a bunch of Ace henchmen are about to gang up on him, then the 10-count for the next entrant finishes, and HHH's music hits.

From there, it could either be HHH teaming with Punk taking on the new regime, or even better, HHH turns on Punk and reclaims his throne as the evil overlord of the WWE.


MORE LIKELY SCENARIO: HHH wins clean at NOC.


(Also, for the people saying that Punk's acting like a spoiled bitch, the whole thrust of his character is that he want opportunities for EVERYONE, not just the Mason Ryans and Batistas that the suits want. His success by itself is meaningless - he's just using himself as an example.)


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

The same way Punk rattles about something that has been brought up multiple times. 

But, of course, the Punkster will get a pass, right?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

HHH completely owned CM Punk right there. All Punk did was bitch and complain about the same crap all over him. I hope HHH destroys him at NOC.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JoeyStyles Joey Styles 
Can we just have Triple H and @CMPunk do a two hour promo and then their match on Sunday? I'd still pay to see it.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> I'm beginning to suspect that Triple H's balls are in your purse, not Stephanie's.




theyre in his mouth...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Nobody owned anybody. Well, Triple H was on a roll for a bit there but then he went overboard with his claims, and Punk had a good rally toward the end so it just about evened out. Bottom line, they both played their roles very well, and they are roles, even if they're using real names and whatnot.
> 
> The conclusion with the imagery of both men is what made it work as a lead-in to the pay-per-view.
> 
> Bet the writers had nothing to do with that promo segment, it was all Trips and Punk.


This. 100%


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Haters


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> HHH completely out shined CM Punk right there. All Punk did was bitch and complain about the same crap all over him. I hope HHH destroys him at NOC.


As someone who dislikes Cena...I've never agreed more with a Cena fan than I am right now.

100000% agree and can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> HHH completely out shined CM Punk right there. All Punk did was bitch and complain about the same crap all over him. I hope HHH destroys him at NOC.


Your happy he put over the boy in your sig huh.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Personally I think HHH is putting him over on Sunday.


I doubt that happens, especially with the stipulation put in place.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> Why all the sudden Punk hate? Last week this forum was dripping in Punk mark jizz....now it's full of people who want him gone???
> 
> Personally I think HHH is putting him over on Sunday.


I love how much Punk can get under people's skin. It's fucking awesome hearing them squeal like little pigs.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Rhodes winning and last segment was good, the first hour and half i`ll never get back. i just hope they don`t continue with this "breaking the 4-wall" stuff very long, i hope it ends to NOC. Looking forward to NOC though

nn peeps


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JDman said:


> And what was so great about what Punk was saying? Nothing..ice cream bars wah wah wah I want this I want that...just fuck off Punk.
> 
> Trips will always be better at promos/intensity/emotion/matches, etc...


Damn, your love with Hunter is insane. Lmao, you can't admit that Punk was great. Get off of Hunter's nuts.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shitty RAW except for the promo at the end, both were great.

that JDman guy loses his mind in every post he makes, i go through the pages late because i'm in Canada and all he does is freak out lol.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Punk was entertaining for the first couple weeks of that crap but now it's just that...annoying shit.

Trips needs to shut him the fuck up. Crack his jaw off with that sledgehammer. KILL HIM TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!!


KILLLLLLLLLL HIMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JDman said:


> And what was so great about what Punk was saying? Nothing..ice cream bars wah wah wah I want this I want that...just fuck off Punk.
> 
> Trips will always be better at promos/intensity/emotion/matches, etc...


:lmao

Punk>HHH, end of story.



> Punk was entertaining for the first couple weeks of that crap but now it's just that...annoying shit.
> 
> Trips needs to shut him the fuck up. Crack his jaw off with that sledgehammer. KILL HIM TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Are you 5 or something?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gresty said:


> It's Football not soccer you fgt


In America and Canada it's soccer, and it sucks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The thing that really hurt HHH though... "I listen to the fans"... uh... kayfabe wise apparently you and the rest of the WWE do not. It's still the same tired shit from the past few years and clearly the fans have stated they don't want it anymore. Cena getting booed when he tries to make his point had to hurt too...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JDman said:


> Punk was entertaining for the first couple weeks of that crap but now it's just that...annoying shit.
> 
> Trips needs to shut him the fuck up. Crack his jaw off with that sledgehammer. KILL HIM TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



You're pathetic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JDman said:


> TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!
> 
> KILL PUNK..KILL..H.I.M NOW





JDman said:


> HHH is fucking destroying Punk...just like he should at NoC.





JDman said:


> TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!
> 
> Eat shit Punk.





JDman said:


> I'm taking Punk out of my sig...Punk is a little bitch now...
> 
> KILL HIM TRIPS.
> 
> Trips owned punk tonight...easily and by far.





JDman said:


> HOLY SHIT TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN GOOD FUCKING GOD.
> 
> EAT SHIT AND DIE PUNK
> 
> WOO!!!!





JDman said:


> Fuck off Punk...spoiled little piece of shit.
> 
> Trips is going to completely destroy Punk. Sledgehammer, Pedigree, sit your ass down and know your place in this business you mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> HHH FOR LIFE.





JDman said:


> Hope you're joking. Triple H outshined Punk..._*EASILY*_..and BY................_FAR_.


:lmao

Relax bro.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Rhodes winning and last segment was good, the first hour and half i`ll never get back. i just hope they don`t continue with this "breaking the 4-wall" stuff very long, i hope it ends to NOC. Looking forward to NOC though
> 
> nn peeps


Same here, the fourth wall stuff is overboard.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

king of scotland said:


> American Football is complete and utter shit, one of the most boring things.


yea someone like you would rather hide behind his computer and watch anime or something


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Terrible Raw that got saved at the end. They should really fire the writing staff for only having 20 minutes of material.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Relax bro.


I'm under the impression Punk sexually assaulted this guy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> Shitty RAW except for the promo at the end, both were great.
> 
> that JDman guy loses his mind in every post he makes, i go through the pages late because i'm in Canada and all he does is freak out lol.


Some trolls are somewhat clever or funny...JDman is neither.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JDman said:


> Punk was entertaining for the first couple weeks of that crap but now it's just that...annoying shit.
> 
> Trips needs to shut him the fuck up. Crack his jaw off with that sledgehammer. KILL HIM TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:lmao You're taking this shit way too fucking far.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

JDman said:


> Punk was entertaining for the first couple weeks of that crap but now it's just that...annoying shit.
> 
> Trips needs to shut him the fuck up. Crack his jaw off with that sledgehammer. KILL HIM TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...












FIGHT DA POWA, JD, FIGHT DA POWA!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.

I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.

HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

You got boring after your second 'KILL HIM' post x


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.
> 
> I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.
> 
> HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.


Are you a Gary Busey gimmick poster?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.
> 
> I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.
> 
> HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.


:lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.
> 
> I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.
> 
> HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.


HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.


This reminds me of


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.
> 
> I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.
> 
> HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.


0.o

Well... um... well...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.
> 
> I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.
> 
> HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I'm putting this in my sig, i'm dying with laughter.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not funny, I'm dead serious. I walked into CiCi's pizza today (and I was so excited because Raw was later on) and when I sat down with my drink I took a sip...stood up on the booth and spit my water out and did the HHH pose. Pointing to the crowd and silently mouthing words and all.

I got kicked out but it was worth it. God damn it was worth it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.
> 
> I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.
> 
> HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.





> It's not funny, I'm dead serious. I walked into CiCi's pizza today (and I was so excited because Raw was later on) and when I sat down with my drink I took a sip...stood up on the booth and spit my water out and did the HHH pose. Pointing to the crowd and silently mouthing words and all.
> 
> I got kicked out but it was worth it. God damn it was worth it.


... R-Truth, is that you? Letting your inner-HHH mark out I see.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Nobody owned anybody. Well, Triple H was on a roll for a bit there but then he went overboard with his claims, and Punk had a good rally toward the end so it just about evened out. Bottom line, they both played their roles very well, and they are roles, even if they're using real names and whatnot.
> 
> The conclusion with the imagery of both men is what made it work as a lead-in to the pay-per-view.
> 
> Bet the writers had nothing to do with that promo segment, it was all Trips and Punk.


another quality post from DR. Most on here seem to be with obsessed with claiming someone was "owned" when in actuality, throughout this whole feud, NO ONE has been owned. Besides that one promo where Punk came off as an obnoxious troll, he and Trips have worked off each other well. People really need to stop being blind marks and just enjoy the promos for what they are.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

JDman said:


> It's not funny, I'm dead serious. I walked into CiCi's pizza today (and I was so excited because Raw was later on) and when I sat down with my drink I took a sip...stood up on the booth and spit my water out and did the HHH pose. Pointing to the crowd and silently mouthing words and all.
> 
> I got kicked out but it was worth it. God damn it was worth it.


Good call, STANDW0N. Because I'm putting this shit above on my sig as well.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> CM Punk is firmly a heel. That mic hit solidified it. I had a feeling they weren't going to turn Triple H.
> 
> As for Raw SuperShow, I thought overall the show was lacking. And what point is it to bring Smackdown stars on when you really are only highlighting Orton and Sheamus? There's more than two guys on Smackdown. Rhodes got the win and Henry was there to set up the NOC match, but neither will likely be there next week.


:fpalm: punk was getting cheered no? playing to the fans?

any explanations on the mic thing?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JDMan
I direct you to this thread
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/573692-triple-h-owned-punk.html


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

btw who else has been pronouncing levesque wrong all these years


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Nobody owned anybody. Well, Triple H was on a roll for a bit there but then he went overboard with his claims, and Punk had a good rally toward the end so it just about evened out. Bottom line, they both played their roles very well, and they are roles, even if they're using real names and whatnot.
> 
> The conclusion with the imagery of both men is what made it work as a lead-in to the pay-per-view.
> 
> Bet the writers had nothing to do with that promo segment, it was all Trips and Punk.


Nah, I'd say Punk got the better of HHH tonight. The thing was a lot of the stuff HHH was saying, just wasn't true, and Punk turned that on him, and HHH still kept trying to put the idea over that it's about what the fans want, and if that's true, Punk would've been a major heel by now. It felt like a really forced HHH promo tbh, and while Punk started off kinda weak, he picked up quickly mid-way to the end.

I mean, promo battles don't matter though and of course there's never a true-winner, but a lot of people want to keep up the whole "x owned x" so I figure join them.

At the end of the day though, it's the match that matters, and hopefully they have HHH do the right thing and put Punk over, OR HHH turns heel, wins, and Punk gets the big win down the line. 

What I'm afraid is going to happen though if Punk does win, is it's gonna be because of Nash/Laurinitus (or however you spell his fucking last name) screwing HHH, and Punk will be kicked out of the shuffle. It might not be terrible if Punk goes on to win the WWE Title, and hell, if his star has grown that much, he'll take the focus with him. But I feel WWE will give all the attention to Nash/HHH and Punk will be where Del Rio is now continuing his feud with Cena over the WWE Title in the background. 

Oh well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

MIchael Mcgullicutty ha a person hality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

JDman was the same guy last month that was saying Punk is the best talker ever.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton put over someone else again huh? Hmmm. I see Cena didnt as always. Shocking. And I was soooooo happy to see Punk lay out Trips w/ the mic. Mainly because hopefully that means HHH is going over Mr. Overrated at the PPV.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Just watched the segment. It was meh. Triple H's little rant towards the end was awesome though. He was repeating himself over and over though and so was Punk. HHH was right though, nobody's handed anything, everyone has to bust their ass to get to the top. Nobody was ever granted a straight path to superstardom; Punk just had to fight for longer than others.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Just watched the segment. It was meh. Triple H's little rant towards the end was awesome though. He was repeating himself over and over though and so was Punk. HHH was right though, nobody's handed anything, everyone has to bust their ass to get to the top. Nobody was ever granted a straight path to superstardom; Punk just had to fight for longer than others.


Orton... seriously, that guy was pushed from the get go and given so many chances despite fans turning on him so many times over the years. Del Rio too.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Orton... seriously, that guy was pushed from the get go and given so many chances despite fans turning on him so many times over the years. Del Rio too.


Del Rio spent a bunch of years working his way up in Mexico or wherever before he got to where he is now. You have a point with Orton, but I'm sure he had to bust his ass too. Besides it's better you give them a chance if you genuinely see something special in them rather than not give them chances at all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Del Rio spent a bunch of years working his way up in Mexico or wherever before he got to where he is now. You have a point with Orton, but I'm sure he had to bust his ass too. Besides it's better you give them a chance if you genuinely see something special in them rather than not give them chances at all.


But it shows that there are people the WWE pushes despite HHH's claims that they listen to the fans and it takes hard work and all that jazz. Like it or not, HHH was spouting bullshit with only a couple of decent points. The only thing... Punk can't respond to them without saying "you booked it that way...". He was handcuffed where HHH was not... which does make it seem like they are trying to bury Punk.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So the moral of the story is that Punk was on his period?


Do you hate Punk now or something. That promo was up and down HHH saying listen to the crowd then mentioning Cena. Yeah the crowd loved him at first but he gets booed more than heels these days. HHH was intense in the end though which was great. Punk said he was th evoice of the voiceless he isnt full fledged heel so tp make his point he is talking instead of just beating ppl up like Miz and Truth. His character sounds whiny at times but Cnea's character sounds like a baby at times, and so on and so on.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Solid_Rob said:


> Punk to Trips after the mic cut off: "Are you fucking kidding me?!" :lmao


LOl did he really say that? 

But hawt damn. When the mics come off for one sec I was like. WTF??? 

It was a nice worked shoot though. 

Butchering the 4th wall is still entertaining. Whiners gonna whine no matter so whatever.

Both HHH and Punk where excellent as long as one does not go all paranoid all over the place. It made for some seriously entertaining TV. 

:lmao at WWE trolling the IWC again. Good stuff. 

The whole promo was excellent even if one might think it was a bit to long. I thought it was brilliantly done with mics getting cut off, HHH asking what the hell is going on and telling Punk to tell it in his face(which kinda felt real, hard to tell if it was kayfabe at times). Punk hitting Hunter with Mic was awesome. Like I said brilliant entertainment.

So X Pac on Sunday or what? :side:

P.S If anyone missed Punk said Phil Brooks and Paul The Vet.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ice_edge said:


> LOl did he really say that?
> 
> But hawt damn. When the mics come off for one sec I was like. WTF???
> 
> ...


If it is a work through and through then the WWE needs to up the anty. Sitting there watching the mic cut off and that exchange was enough to really get that "what the fuck is going on?!" feeling like the first epic promo. That is what the WWE needs more of... that moment where you drop the smarkness and get drawn in and are just wondering and wondering.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

JDman said:


> I will not relax...not until Trips wins. If he loses I will fucking freak the fucking fuck out like never before.
> 
> I will take my own sledgehammer that rests in the corner of my room and smash every possible thing I see. I will take to the streets and smash mailboxes...then stand on my car after I'm done and spit water out of my mouth and BECOME HHH.
> 
> HE.WILL.NOT.LOSE.


Post of the night.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> If it is a work through and through then the WWE needs to up the anty. Sitting there watching the mic cut off and that exchange was enough to really get that "what the fuck is going on?!" feeling like the first epic promo. That is what the WWE needs more of... that moment where you drop the smarkness and get drawn in and are just wondering and wondering.


Can't agree with you more here. It really brought back feelings I had from 6/27 promo. You just can't really tell at the moment you are watching. Well pretty much until you come here to talk about it (I never come here during the show but always after so I still have some magic left).

I was thinking that his real name(CM) already been mentioned by McMahon so he might be cut off for mentioning HHH real name. 

But yeah overall a nice work. This was a quality worked shoot since it really made you wonder how much of that was real. 

Gosh when did we become sucha shoots whores?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ice_edge said:


> Can't agree with you more here. It really brought back feelings I had from 6/27 promo. You just can't really tell at the moment you are watching. Well pretty much until you come here to talk about it (I never come here during the show but always after so I still have some magic left).
> 
> I was thinking that his real name(CM) already been mentioned by McMahon so he might be cut off for mentioning HHH real name.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's necessary the shoot that wins me over, but the way they use it to bring back that suspension of disbelief that used to be prevalent. They make it feel real despite us knowing it isn't. Though the F bomb makes me wonder more


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't think it's necessary the shoot that wins me over, but the way they use it to bring back that suspension of disbelief that used to be prevalent. They make it feel real despite us knowing it isn't. Though the F bomb makes me wonder more


Cherio. 

I know right. WWE is becoming good at trolling the hardcores. 

I did not catch The F bomb. Gonna go and re-watch it I think just to hear that.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn, dont raw discussion threads usually get 200+ pages by now? whats goin on?

Anyway about raw it wasnt that good. Opening segment sucked. Both guys (Bret and Del rio) suck on the mic and Del Rio sounds like a broken record. Everything else, besides the miz and truth promo of course, was mediocre.

I did however like the closing segment. and who knows maybe at noc hbk or x pac will come back to screw punk. just have to wait and see


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Something good is gonna happen in that CM punk vs HHH match, can't wait. They've had a lot of good promos together, I expect a good match with a great ending.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

horrendous show. last segment sucked. hhh was horrendous, punk was fine but not nearly as good as he usually is. kelly/vicky, cena/adr/bret stuff was horrible. henry continues to own tho.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bless JDman. He made me laugh.

Ok show. Not as good as other past RAWs lately. Loving the advancement between Ziggler and Swagger which will hopefully lead to something, I'm sick of Cena/Del Rio thanks to Cena's overreacting tonight, Ricardo was GOD, Henry was very convincing, and the final promo was awesome from the two best mic workers in WWE right now.

Punk didn't get owned and neither did HHH. It was a great, indirect way to sell the match this Sunday at Night of Champions.

BTW, all the Punk haters who still say he ain't over can kick boulders at this point.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Damn, don't raw discussion threads usually get *2000*+ pages by now? whats going on?
> 
> Anyway about raw it wasn't that good. Opening segment sucked. Both guys (Bret and Del Rio) suck on the mic and Del Rio sounds like a broken record. Everything else, besides the miz and truth promo of course, was mediocre.
> 
> I did however like the closing segment. and who knows maybe at noc hbk or x pac will come back to screw punk. just have to wait and see


Fixed. 

Gosh if HBK came back turned heel and screwed Punk I would mark out for life(most likely). That event is most unlikely to happen though. Not that he would wrestle but he could be a good supporting character for corporation 2.0. Would bring star power to that stable no doubt. 

X Pac on the other hand is very likely to happen in the nearest future.



Winning™;10306145 said:


> BTW, all the Punk haters who still say he ain't over can kick boulders at this point.


Come on man. Let the haters hate. It's not like they have anything else better going in their lives at the moment anyways .


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay. The crowd were great so always got to give the Canadian fans props. They seemed to die down as the night went on though.

-Opening segment was ok. Del Rio seemed to be getting heat from the crowd and then the crowd popped for Bret Hart. That's cool like always. Cena did a nice job in here as well as he wasn't cracking stupid jokes. Got to like Ricardo Rodriguez's acting too. Lol...

-Ziggler, Swagger vs Morrison and Riley was ok. It's strange that the two heels are feuding with each other and the two faces have nothing going for them at the moment. Morrison is still an afterthought and Riley gets small spots in matches because he still needs to improve. 

-Miz vs Kingston-Nice match between the two but I liked the promo that Miz and Truth had before the match started. Both of them are really clicking and they have great chemistry together. I'm hoping to see them be Tag Champs someday soon so they can go rant on Smackdown about the conspiracy theories.

-Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga vs. Jerry Lawler and Sheamus-The two bland wrestlers got buried again. I thought this feud is supposed to help them get more heat. Instead, its making them look even more bland. 

-John Cena and Bret "Hitman" Hart vs Alberto Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez. I knew this match was somehow going to end with Bret doing the sharpshooter. That was the whole point of putting him in the match. The mission was accomplished and we still haven't really seen Cena get his hands on Del Rio. Good booking here.

-Kelly Kelly vs Vickie Guerrero-Nothing much to say about this. Vickie botched the bulldog and can't really take any moves. I hope that with Kelly Kelly running away from Beth Phoenix at the end means Beth is going to win the Divas Title. 

-Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes-Nice match. These two work well together and Cody showed that he belongs in the upper midcard. I like the role that Mark Henry played here too. He distracted Orton which allowed Rhodes to finally take off his mask and got the pinfall win over Orton. Orton lost!!!! Orton lost!!! Excellent move here. Rhodes looks good and Henry continues his path to destruction. Henry = ratings!

-Amazing promo work from Triple H and CM Punk. This Triple H reminded me of the Celebral Assasin, King of Kings and the not goody good DX version. Excellent points that he brought up about how to get to the top although he did use politics to get there. CM Punk brought up great points but I do kinda think that he now is coming off as a whiny dude. That's not good and since Triple H will lose his COO position if he loses to Punk, I'm thinking Punk is going to lose the match at NoC. This promo was intense though so I am intrigued to see how it unfolds.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think the part between Trips and Punk was scripted, or all scripted. When Trips was going off about the 7/11 cups, someone in the crowed yelled ICE CREAM BARS and punk asked about it.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

I do have to say, when Punk said "Paul" instead of "Hunter" my oh-shit face was full on.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

CM PUNK SAVED THE ENTIRE SHOW AND RICARDO RODRIGUEZ SHOWED EVERYONE WHY HE'S AMAZING!!


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Cherio.
> 
> I know right. WWE is becoming good at trolling the hardcores.
> 
> *I did not catch The F bomb. Gonna go and re-watch it I think just to hear that.*


Watch after he drops the second mic.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

What a shit RAW. 3 incredibly lame tag matches, Rhodes vs Orton for the 67th time, Miz vs Kofi for the 136th time and a lame divas match. Besides the Punk/Triple H feud, there is really nothing interesting going on in the WWE, at all. Punk made RAW worth watching for me.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Un0fficial said:


> I don't think the part between Trips and Punk was scripted, or all scripted. When Trips was going off about the 7/11 cups, someone in the crowed yelled ICE CREAM BARS and punk asked about it.


Doubt it. It was a work but they did a great job if some of us suspects some of it was not scripted. 



Pillzmayn said:


> Watch after he drops the second mic.


Yeah I'm about to. I'll be sure to raise my speaker volume just to hear him say that.

Mr. Hunter you seemed to forget we where a PG show...oh you8*D.

Oh and one more thing. Punk mentions something called "brass ring speech". First time hearing it. What's that?


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Gosh if HBK came back turned heel and screwed Punk I would mark out for life(most likely). That event is most unlikely to happen though. Not that he would wrestle but he could be a good supporting character for corporation 2.0. Would bring star power to that stable no doubt.
> 
> ...


HBK as a heel in HHH's stable would be quite cool actually. The feud would expand from CM Punk vs HHH to young talents vs the old guys in charge. CM Punk could recruit some of the talents he thinks should be pushed; Daniel Bryan, Zack Ryder and so on. People who are liked by the crowds but not pushed. The change he's talking about would come natural.


Btw funniest moment tonight:
Bret Hart: "Amigo..."
Michael Cole (surprised): "He speaks spanish!"


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

So I just got home and I'm watching this Del Rio/Bret Hart promo. I can't understand a damn thing either one of them is saying.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Lidodido said:


> HBK as a heel in HHH's stable would be quite cool actually. The feud would expand from CM Punk vs HHH to young talents vs the old guys in charge. CM Punk could recruit some of the talents he thinks should be pushed; Daniel Bryan, Zack Ryder and so on. People who are liked by the crowds but not pushed. The change he's talking about would come natural.


Indeed it would. But I really doubt Shawn would ever want to be heel again. He has retired as a legend after all. 

Well i like your idea. I would really think it would be a success if booked right. Would really enjoy those 2 stables. And hope to wrestling gods that it would not flop as bad as Nexus. But having HHH on the other side and thinking he would do the same as he did to Orton we might get something here. 

Anyways I just re-watched that last promo. I did hear a word got censored (it was the f word) but did not hear that much more. Might need to re-watch it few more times. 

I might be really slow but now that I looked at it I noticed something....so who the hell is Frank?  Is he some guy in that boot who controls the sounds of the show or what? Or some kinda executive in wwe who was in charge of that show last night who supposedly told them to cut of the mic when Cm mentioned his and hunter's real names?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

DragonFighterFight said:


> And this is where I turn this shit off, good luck to WWE with their 2.5 rating. WWE is fucking gay and fake.


Wait a second....Wrestling is fake? WTF


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't read one post in this thread, but I will say one thing. If Nash shows up at "Night of Champions" and screws either HHH or Punk, it doesn't make a goddamn bit of sense either way. There has to be a new wrinkle to this storyline or it's going to fall flat on it's ass.

On the plus side of things, the HHH video package was amazing. "Because I am the Game and I'm that DAMN good".


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Wait a second....Wrestling is fake? WTF


It's hard to let go of Santa not being real. Always the hard thing.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

One thing i've picked up on is how Del Rio always stops talking, makes it perfectly clear somebody's musics about to hit, then starts looking pissed off as if they've rudely interrupted him or something . It's no wonder they've had CM Punk/HHH come out first the last few weeks, that segment was so awful that it killed a very lively crowd


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

how long punk's gonna break kayfabe..

shit is getting old but his marks keep masturbating./


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Much better Raw than last week. Only one thing to say = please do not, do not have Nash interfere at Night of Champions.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Much better Raw than last week. Only one thing to say = please do not, do not have Nash interfere at Night of Champions.


I agree. Although with it being no disqualification, I can only see two things happening and that's CM Punk lose but then take all his anger out on HHH at the end, kayfabe putting him on the injured list maybe setting up a return for Wrestlemania for Punk/HHH at Wrestlemania perhaps. 

or Nash coming down but not on his own, maybe with a few people, maybe returns or just some superstars he has recruited to either help HHH or Punk.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

All the ass slapping/stinkface garbage makes me angry that a once respected division built by the likes of Moolah Mae Young, Sherri Martel Molly Holly and Ivory has been reduced to this disresectfukl fucking trash...ass slapping has NO place in Divas matches and Kelly and Eve should be ashamed they are fucking pissing on its great legacy.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know what the fuck to think of Punk now... the part when they mentioned opportunities like MitB and main eventing and whatnot being given was fucked up, to be honest. I don't want the "reality era" if this is what it's about.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kelly Kelly needed a distraction to defeat a manager :lmao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

CM Punk : "Are you fucking kidding me?" = Line of the show.


CC91 : Vickie is hawt, even if Photoshopped.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

While I thought Trips did good, he said some things that didn't really work. The thing about Punk not being over until now clearly isn't true. The last 2-3 months he's been ridiculously over and tbh through his career as a face he was fairly popular. And when Punk was a heel, he got a heel reaction. Trips just kind of ignored Punk's points. And I didn't like the whole "I do what the fans want" shit. Obviously in some sense they do but certainly not completely and MVP and Kofi can vouch for that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy breaking-kayfabe.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Even though they are on a pretty risky line right now I'd still take this kayfabe breaking over any shoot Russo has anything to do with.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> All the ass slapping/stinkface garbage makes me angry that a once respected division built by the likes of Moolah Mae Young, Sherri Martel Molly Holly and Ivory has been reduced to this disresectfukl fucking trash...ass slapping has NO place in Divas matches and Kelly and Eve should be ashamed they are fucking pissing on its great legacy.


I agree. It's pitiful. It's almost as bad as those matches with The Kat and Terri. The butt slapping and stinkfaces should never be used by anyone especially a Champion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Brye said:


> Even though they are on a pretty risky line right now I'd still take this kayfabe breaking over any shoot Russo has anything to do with.


hahah true, but this is getting hella close to Russoic reality imo. How long before someone says that the titles are fake?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> hahah true, but this is getting hella close to Russoic reality imo. How long before someone says that the titles are fake?


True, true. I don't see them going that far though especially after the way Punk talks about the titles. I don't think they'll cross any further than they have.

edit:



Joey Styles Twitter said:


> "@HimynamesFithry: @CMPunk I asked @JoeyStyles and @WWEUniverse what hair gel you use" Punk uses tears of people who's feelings he hurts


:lmao He must come directly to this thread to collect those tears.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't get how anyone could say HHH owned Punk. That line alone on how Cena got the crowd behind him that's why he is do big is a load of crock. If they listen to the audience then Cena wouldn't be chasing after the title Again. Or be close to breaking Flairs record. And Punk would have been booked great the last couple years .


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What a bland RAW. Highlights

-Otungacutty promo was actually quite good. Shame it seems they're doing some sort of 'pick a partner a week' thing for Lawler against them. He mentioned charisma so much I was certain they'd bring out Christian, to the point where I was disappointed hearing Sheamus's music (and that never happens!)
-LOLOLOL Morrison went from main eventing Extreme Rules in a WWE championship match, to NoC in a US title F4W. Which he's not even gonna win. ROFL.
-The mask, she's gone! Thank fuckity fuck. 
-Awesome Truth backstage to frontstage was great.

Everything else, 









edit:
*WHAT THE HELL IS COUNTDOWN TO RAW AND WHERE DO I GET ONE*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bret Hart just loves to ruin RAW now-a-days doesn't he?


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

punk is the best thing to ever happen to wrestling i have loved everything hes ever done but hes at the highest level ever on the mic, he's crisp as hell in the ring hes simply the man that can shake things up in this industry


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> punk is the best thing to ever happen to wrestling i have loved everything hes ever done but hes at the highest level ever on the mic, he's crisp as hell in the ring hes simply the man that can shake things up in this industry


I like punk but lets be serious he is not the best thing ever to happen to wrestling!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

sigh why do WWE rush storylines.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Best. Raw. Ever.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

This RAW was dull. The only things I liked were the Orton vs Rhodes match and HHH & Punk segment. The rest of the show was nothing special. The tag match with Ziggler/Swagger and Riley/Morrison could was getting good and then it stopped after like 3 or 4 minutes. Miz vs Kingston was alright. There was a lot of dumb stuff on the show. Cena & Bret against Del Rio & Ricardo was just awful. The Lawler tag match was just pointless. Kelly Kelly should have faced someone other than Vickie.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Talk about whining paranoia creeping in. Gosh. *sigh* People just never get tired of that stuff.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

CM Punk didnt have to GTS me to put me to sleep. All i did was try to watch orton vs rhodes and BOOM! i was sleeping in 2 minutes.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Ice_Edge. Hi guys, thought I'd give my thoughts on Raw now that the thread has slowed down:

Good Show. Not great, but good enough that I enjoyed it.

Opening segment was good. Bret Hart coming out was pretty cool. John Cena was awesome, he is great on the mic and should be an announcer, haha, after the way he announced that Bret Hart/Del Rio idea.

Ziggler/Swagger vs Riley/Morrison was great, the match mustn't have been very memorable because I can't rightly judge it's quality but I do remember being entertained and engaged in the current storyline between Ziggler and Swagger which was the point of the match obviously. The ending to that was great.

Miz vs Kofi made me f***'n excited! Yo, those guys have chemistry together, man. Some smooth sh*t going on in that ring. Bourne and R Truth were great. both sides look like legit tag-teams (or at least, comrades) and they're Night of Champions match is gonna be awesome!

Their promo was quality. Miz is a gem on that microphone. He can do the pantomime stuff for the kids perfectly and I don't see any reason why he won't shine as the product matures. R Truth bounces off him so well and knows how to get a reaction from the crowd. I didn't like the "Ninja" thing. It was Freudian at best and racism at worst, but such things I've come to expect from television.

Best thing about the King/Otunga feud was bringing Sheamus onto Raw, haha, that guy is a beast. Old skool. He makes everything he does look fantastic. And his 'look' is just so unique, hearing another British accent is refreshing, and his hair is like Super Saiyan, haha (major DBZ nerd in my childhood.)

JOhn Cena kicking Ricardo Rodriguez ass was so hilariously entertaining because I saying to myself. "If this was a shoot, Ricardo rodriguez would have killed John Cena with a simple stare." Hahaha.

Kelly Kelly vs Vicky. Nothing great. Nothing good really. But entertaining, because Vickie does her job well in making you hate her, so what better than to put her in the ring with the Divas Champion. Entertainment. (A stretch, I know, but I try to be positive)

Randy orton vs Cody Rhodes was a more entertaining wrestling match on Smackdown, the friday before. It was more a champion of champions match than this one on Raw. But I understood the point. It wasn't about Cody Rhodes. It was about Mark Henry and Orton, which I am really looking forward to. That Cody Rhodes is a great character by the way, I enjoyed his promo video on smackdown.

HHH/Punk promo was epic. Almost utterly irrelevant. Two men bitching at eachother. But epic nonetheless. These guys looked and sounded real, which is yet another 'Reality Era' job well done. They showed tonight that they don't like eachother. At all. I was totally engaged, taking CM Punk's side, of course. (Anyone who's read more than a few of my posts probably knows that the mark in me hates HHH with a passion) Night of Champions was being built up well, with the swerve from Kevin Nash not wrestling, and it's been nicely capped off this last Raw show, with one heated confrontation.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

It was an alright RAW, I guess. Nothing special.

But what I don't get is why many here say the *entire* 1st Hour SUCKED when it had The AWESOME TRUTH cutting a Promo and then having a match? I don't give a shit if it's Miz/Kofi for the 125214651436th time. Miz is with TRUTH now and it's different. 

Punk/HHH segment was great, of course. But that's it.

For me : Awesome Truth(Promos, matches, and all) and CM PUNK/HHH(Promos, Sledgehammers, Pipebombs, and all). 














xenon_ said:


> Hey Ice_Edge. Hi guys, thought I'd give my thoughts on Raw now that the thread has slowed down:
> 
> Good Show. Not great, but good enough that I enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



I bet you 99% of the audience(and many out there watching) didn't "get it" like you did. 

To many(including me), it just sounded like R-Truth being R-Truth as always(which we like). It's just another Random saying like "I want my son back!!" or "Used 'ta is a Roost-ah from Broo-stah!"


Plus that Kung-fu sound he made was hilarious.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Didnt care to watch Raw, been kinda burn out on wrestling as a whole. I did manage to catch a few highlights, meh. Miz and truth are fucking atrocious and while I'm a fan of cena and alberto, that segment was just bad. HHH and Punk is the only thing worth watching, but not enough for me to buy the ppv.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Truth is starting to become the buumbling black idiot and they need to be careful on how they make him look in terms of a stereotype at best (or worst, in this case) if they want him to be taken seriously.

Cena has officially killed any interest I had in Cena/Del Rio for NOC after last night. His verbal burials of Del Rio's acccomplishments and character, along with him looking at him like he's just daily mincemeat, doesn't bode well. You know either Cena is winning or Del Rio will win in a way that won't make him look god. It sucks for Del Rio right now.

Punk/HHH was great, as I expected. I was afraid that the talking would start to drag on a while in the beginning but it picked up as it went along. Punk's attack on HHH was great since it was finally needed to establish the point of frustration in Punk and the wearing thin of patience in HHH.

I'm loving the Swagger/Ziggler feud and it got some decent amount of time last night. Can't wait tot see these two go full on action once they feud soon.

This RAW wasn't better than past recent RAWs but it was decent enough for me to watch. Ok show.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CAN'T MOTHERFUCKING WAIT FOR HUGH JACKMAN THIS MONDAY

If he and Punk are even in the same room together, I am going to female jizz all over the place.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DubC said:


> Didnt care to watch Raw, been kinda burn out on wrestling as a whole. I did manage to catch a few highlights, meh. Miz and truth are fucking atrocious and while I'm a fan of cena and alberto, that segment was just bad. HHH and Punk is the only thing worth watching, but not enough for me to buy the ppv.


So let me get this straight :

You say you're burnt out....yet you're here complaining about RAW. Normally, a person wouldn't bother to be complaining about a product that he's burnt out about(Wrestling), let alone doing it in the Discussion thread where people did see the ENTIRE SHOW. :side:


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I stopped watching this Raw like 45 minutes before ending time. This show had it a month ago but its sinking again and rapidly, since the bar was set high with CM Punk's promo and the show isn't delivering at all. Just my .02.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Raw sucked big time this week.*_


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Medo said:


> _*Raw sucked big time this week.*_


Is that you saying this or your Avatar?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Is that you saying this or your Avatar?


Lol.. good question!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton v Cody was the only good thing on the show. Im so sick of Truth and Miz and ther 'funny" scripted promos.The first one they did was good but since then they've sucked badly. Amd Miz's ring work is the most boring and predictable crap Ive seen. And people said Orton when he was a heel did too many chinlocks? How many does Miz do in a match?

And wow,Punk and HHH use real names in their 'shoot" promos!!Wow. Is this TNA?? Nobody cares and this weeks Raw ratings prove it.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Orton v Cody was the only good thing on the show. Im so sick of Truth and Miz and ther 'funny" scripted promos.The first one they did was good but since then they've sucked badly. Amd Miz's ring work is the most boring and predictable crap Ive seen. And people said Orton when he was a heel did too many chinlocks? How many does Miz do in a match?
> 
> *And wow,Punk and HHH use real names in their 'shoot" promos!!Wow. Is this TNA?? Nobody cares and this weeks Raw ratings prove it.*


That's why it was the only segment the crowd was alive.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Pillzmayn said:


> That's why it was the only segment the crowd was alive.


It was Canada, let's face it, they'd pop for a cheese sandwich.

Not gonna lie, the most interesting thing about that segment was I found out the correct way to pronounce 'Levesque'.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

They still did engage and listened to the promo, which was great from both Punk and HHH. As long as they established the heat heading into NOC, I think they did their jobs well.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> It was Canada, let's face it, they'd pop for a cheese sandwich.
> 
> Not gonna lie, the most interesting thing about that segment was I found out the correct way to pronounce 'Levesque'.


Canada knows more is wrestling than the pg crowds, I see it that way. To me the segment sold the PPV, the ending was really good IMO. We are wednesdays and people here still talking about the promo, they dit it well.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Im so sick of Truth and Miz and ther 'funny" scripted promos.



They *are* funny. You just have a different viewpoint as to what is funny and what isn't. Many others here find them hilarious...

Putting them together was the "Best Move" Creative could think of....



Miz now has a Tag-Partner that can hang with him on the Mic unlike his previous two "associates"(JoMo and A-Ry).


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

I was entertained.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Raw was ok, not great, hopefully post NOC Raw will turn it up a notch.


----------

